# Rokugan: Blood and Cherry Blossoms OOC



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 4, 2004)

This is the Out of Character thread for Blood and Cherry Blossoms, a game set in the Rokugan campaign setting. 

Active Players
~ Isida Kep’Tukari: Togashi Cho (Dragon)
~ Scotley: Ikoma Itarabi (Lion)
~ Tailspinner: Hyota (Fox)
~ Pyske: Shosuro Zhiko (Scorpion)
~ Festy Dog: Daidoji Kaji (Crane)


Those no longer with us...
~ Li Shenron: Kakita Ai
~ Ankh-Morpork Guard: Isawa Renshi
~ Valeren: Shosuro Reiko



The In Character thread can be found here

The Rogues Gallery can be found here.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2004)

You have my interest.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 5, 2004)

Interest!

Tailspinner


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 5, 2004)

Ditto!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 5, 2004)

Interest here


----------



## Smokingmonkee (Oct 5, 2004)

*Never played a game online but ....*

this really peaks my interest and you can count me in!!!


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 5, 2004)

I'd think this would be great fun.  I was in an OA game back in Rochester, NY when I went to RIT and it was a hell of a lot of fun.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 6, 2004)

I've always wanted to try a 3e/3.5e OA game. Consider me interested.

Scotley


----------



## hyulf (Oct 6, 2004)

I would be very intersted.  I am currently running an occassionally Rokugan game (1/month) with the Crab clan with some non gamers and they are having fun.  I also have indexed quite a bit of the source material from OA.  

hyulf


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 6, 2004)

Wow!  It's really great to see all this interest!    

-Dark Nemesis


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 6, 2004)

So... do you have any preliminary character creation rules so that us interested parties could get a jump-start?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 6, 2004)

Hmm.... it's tough to say at this stage of planning.  One thing I know for certain is that the characters are not going to be limited to any one clan; they can be from the clan of the player's choosing.  

I am not really certain about starting level just yet, so the best thing I could say is that if anyone wants to get a jump start, then perhaps start brainstorming for their character backgrounds.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 6, 2004)

Ok, here's a real basic outline for a background.  I shall expand as things come to me.

Togashi Cho, member of the Togashi family of the Dragon clan, on the path to becoming one of the ise zumi, the tattooed monks.  Born into the monestary, he was to begin training at an early age.  His parents were both retired ise zumi, imparting their wisdom to the younger generation.  They met and wedded late in life, and perhaps that was the reason Cho was born with a strange birth defect.  He has not a single hair on his body.  Utterly average in height and weight otherwise, Cho treated his odd defect as a symbol on how to conduct his life.

As he was, he decided to concentrate on smoothness, perfection, and purity to overcome his shortcomings.  He has high aspirations for becoming the best ise zumi of the Dragon clan, and trains hard as he can to earn this honor for himself.  He has what might be called an excess of zeal, because he takes every task he is offered on the hopes that he might be able to prove and improve himself.  Sometimes he suffers from an excess of zeal in attempting to prove himself, for he has difficulty in saying no to even the most difficult of tasks.  However, his will is unfailing, even if flesh hold him back.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 6, 2004)

I would like to play, if you have room or still need interested people.  *keeping fingers crossed*


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes, I would be very much interested in this game too.


----------



## log-a-log (Oct 8, 2004)

*Count me in*

I love oriental never played in one but I am intrested so if you need another I'm here.


----------



## Queen Petite (Oct 9, 2004)

I would like to play 

If there's a spot left that is.


Thank you


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 9, 2004)

*Great googily-moogily!*

Wow!  Definitely did not expect this much interest!

Okay, folks, I know I said I don't want to start this game for awhile, and I do still want to hold off.  But all this interest is definitely making it difficult not to get enthusiastic.

Here's a rough timeline for the next few weeks.  Over the next two weeks, anyone interested in playing in a Rokugan game should start fleshing out their characters' backgrounds.  As I said before, there are no restrictions on either clan or family.  You can email your ideas to Darknemesis6878@cs.com .

The week of October 24th, I'll post the specifics for building characters, as well as the Rogue's Gallery.  You can email me the built characters or post them on the OOC thread for final approval.  

Call me crazy, but initially anybody who gives me a good background and  character will be able to play.      I am planning on starting out in a winter court, or similar setting.  However, to keep the thread from lagging, I am going to be initiating some strict guidelines regarding posting.... and here they are.

-If you're going to be unable to post for an extended period of time, email me or post to the board to let me know, and we'll try to work something out.  

-If a person goes for more than a week without posting (without letting me know that they're going to be away), I will NPC your character.  If I have to NPC your character three times, then they will become a permanent NPC.

Kay?  That's about it.  All right, everyone, start working on your characters and let me know what's going on.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 9, 2004)

Isida:  Great start!  I can't wait to see the complete version!    

-DN


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 12, 2004)

For those of you who may be new to the Rokugan campaign setting, here are some links that may help you to get a feel for it.

~Rokugan political overview 

~Clan information 

~Cultural overview 

~A brief history 

Enjoy!
-DN


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 13, 2004)

You wouldn't possibly be up for letting us roll stats with an online dice roller like invisiblecastle.com or something like that?  You can verify the rolls and so on to make sure the person didn't roll over and over again.

Gives back some of that classic feeling (misses rolling dice).

Or a OA Gestalt game? 

For a character idea

I was thinking of a first born crane samurai of the Doji clan.  He was born into taking up the role of a samurai, never by choice but always by tradition.  Despite feeling constantly pressured to achieve he enriched himself in the traditions and practices of the samurai as well as the scholarly and noble arts.  An accomplished caligrapher and poet, he is not to be mistaken however as anything less than a skilled warrior as the art of a samurai is not only in the scholarly arts.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 14, 2004)

I was thinking either a Nezumi rogue (if allowed) or a Phoenix clan Shaman, Shugenja, or Wu Jen.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 14, 2004)

Ferrix:  An OA gestalt game?  Wow, now there's an idea.  Perhaps another time.  

Tailspinner: I'm afraid I am going to have to veto the Nezumi rogue.  Outside of the Crab lands, there are few samurai that would invite a ratling to their court.  

For those of you who are debating character classes, I'd like to try and stick to the classes listed in the Rokugan campaign setting.  That way we only have one version of the samurai, shugenja, etc to worry about.  I am still working out character creation rules, but they should be up in about a week.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm thinking about a Phoenix Clan Shugenja(with a water focus)...probably quiet most of the time but dangerous when angered. Also a little over-obsessed with water and rain, too...


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 14, 2004)

As I mailed you, I'll be aiming at a Unicorn Bushi. Looking forward to getting startet.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 14, 2004)

Are minor clans fair game as well or should we stick with the 7 major clans?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 15, 2004)

Ankh: Sounds good to me!

Tailspinner: Yep, the minor clans are fair game.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh fair and generous DM with little time on your hands, could we have a hint of our character creation rules?  3.0 or 3.5?  Level?    When you have the time of course.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 15, 2004)

Are we allowed to make suggestions for the game?


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 15, 2004)

I also wish to join, because I've never tried to play in an OA game and I think it's a very stylish setting   Unless you tell me that I'm already too late, I'll start with reading your links and borrowing the OA book (or maybe I could buy it from this friend who doesn't seem to use it at all...) and next week I'll send you an email with the background.

Just to know, which character material are you going to allow? The question is because OA is 3.0, but some classes are reprinted for 3.5 so which ones should we consider?


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 15, 2004)

BTW I can usually post as often as needed during weekdays, but at european daytime, and I cannot post in the weekends.


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 15, 2004)

Yeah, well I'm in Europe aswell 

Incase thats a problem.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 15, 2004)

Isida:  Flattery, my dear, will get you everywhere.  I'm going to go with 3.0, just because it looks like most of the material is in that format.
As far as level, that's going to be dependent on how many stat points you want to build with.  More to follow.

Ferrix:  Sure, I'll consider any suggestions made.

Li: Welcome!  Things are king of in limbo here, but that will be changing shortly.  Posting on weekdays only is fine.  As far as materials, look at the Rokugan book instead of the OA book if you can.  I'm going with the classes from the former rather than the latter.  Looking forward to seeing your background.

Zweischneid:  So long as you post coherently, I don't care if you came from Pluto.

All:  I'm moving up the schedule a little bit.      I'll be posting character creation rules by Monday.  Thank you all for being so patient with me in these hectic times!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 15, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> All:  I'm moving up the schedule a little bit.      I'll be posting character creation rules by Monday.  Thank you all for being so patient with me in these hectic times!




Hooah! Can't wait! Slowly been plotting ideas for my character's personality and background...


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2004)

DN~

    I don't have the resources needed to create a character :\ , plus you seem to have a rather large group.  So Happy Gaming all.     I shall watch your game though.  It seems like it will be a good one.  Have fun!

~ Lady Shatterstone


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 15, 2004)

*Very, very interesting game. *

Well, I had just spotted this juicy game begginings. Since I had never played 
in Rokugan, despite best efforts. I'm going to try, and sneak in.   

Dear Dark Nemesis-sama, can I humbly present You with my concept ? I'm
thinking about Rogue pretending to be Samurai, and making up for lacks in 
martial training with tricks and other skills. He himself would think of him as 
full blown member of Scorpion Clan. Unless Scorpions are outlawed, then Hikiji 
would be a "real" ronin.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 15, 2004)

I've got a pretty fleshed out mental idea for my character

For number stuff I'd really want to play in a mid-level game (5-8 or something like that) with a nice good point buy total (32 or so).

That's just me.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 16, 2004)

Since a lot of my ideas hinge on a prestige class, I'd like to start at mid-to-high levels, just because not too many games do, with a generous point buy.  Because I like high power games.    (Not that I don't enjoy a low power game, I am just particularly fond of high power stuff.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 16, 2004)

I'll throw in another vote for mid to high(ish) levels. If only because we don't get that to happen around here all too much. 

...Well, and it means more spells!


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 16, 2004)

> I'll throw in another vote for mid to high(ish) levels. If only because we don't get that to happen around here all too much.




We don`t? 

I've been lurking for a low-level game on these boards for ages  

But mid-level is fine with me too.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm open to any level, but mid to high is especially nice. 

Scotley


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 19, 2004)

Its Monday and using the excuse that ENWorld was down won't work! Where are those character creation rules?!


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 19, 2004)

Heheh... hearing that comment I should get cracking on my other game...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 19, 2004)

Okay, folks!  Here we go!

This will be an oriental style game, utilizing the rules laid out in the Rokugan campaign setting book, and augmented with the rules from the Oriental Adventures book.  It will involve some adventuring as well as some time spent in winter court.  Basically, we’ll be using 3.0 rules.  Any character from the seven major clans, the Imperial families, or the minor clans will be fair game.  Sorry, no ronin, nezumi or naga characters allowed.  The game will begin in the year 1130 on the Rokugani timeline.

*Pertinent Info*
There is no set starting level.  You may choose the level that you wish your character start at based on the number of building points you want.  

3rd level: 64 points
4th level: 56 points
5th level: 48 points
6th level: 40 points
7th level: 32 points
8th level: 24 points

Build points may be used to purchase stat points, advantages or ancestors.  You may purchase disadvantages to gain more building points.

Starting gold will be per the DMG according to your level.  Weapons and armor should be bought using prices from the Rokugan book; only the magic items found in the Oriental Adventures book will be allowed.  I will be giving you some additional items, so if you have wish list, let me know.

Characters should either be emailed to me ( darknemesis6878@cs.com ) or posted to the thread for approval.  After your character has been approved, you may post him or her to the Rogue’s gallery.  Don’t forget to include a character background!  


*Advantages*
A Heart of Vengeance (3)
Pick a clan, any clan (should be a Great Clan). For some reason or another, members of that clan will always draw your wrath. Whenever you are using any skill against a member of that clan, you get a +1 bonus to the die roll.

Allies (Variable)
You are connected. For every 2 points you spend on Allies, you can gain a single Minor Ally, and for every 4 you can gain a Major Ally. Minor Allies are folks you can get you legal things like food, shelter and perhaps a small amount of money. A Major Ally can get you things that are slightly less easy to acquire - like fake travel papers, audience with a daimyo or a quick midnight ride out of the Province.

Benten’s Blessing (3)
People are attracted to you. It may be your looks or your charm, or it may be both. You just have that certain "something." Whenever you make a Charisma based skill check, you may add +2 to the die roll.

Bland (2)
Characters who bland by nature tend to be unassuming, quiet folk with average build and features. Because they are not striking in any way, it is easy to forget their name and appearance. They have no real distinguishing features, and many people simply look away when they pass nearby. Being bland is both an advantage and a disadvantage; someone who is bland has a greater chance of being ignored when disguised or not wishing to be noticed, but they also have a smaller chance of being noticed for recognition or award by their daimyo.  In game terms, you gain +2 to all Bluff, Move silently, Disguise and Hide checks, but subtract one point from every Honor gain you acquire.

Blissful Betrothal (3)
Your character is betrothed, and couldn't be happier about it. Maybe your spouse is rich or well connected, or maybe you're just lucky enough to have found true love. For one reason or another, the marriage works to benefit of both sides. You gain a significant political connection to your betrothed's family, and may purchase one of the following Advantages for two points less: Wealth, Social Position, or Ear of the Emperor. Note that you do not receive either of these benefits until after the wedding ceremony, which will take place within one year. Of course, such a wonderful match doesn't come without its drawbacks. You'll have to see to your spouse's welfare, and disgruntled suitors may eye your happy new home with jealousy. Be on your guard.

Blood of Osono-wo (3)
You are a descendent of the great Osano-Wo, the Crab warrior whose stamina and battle fury rivaled that of the elements themselves. His blood has rendered you resistant to cold, heat, and extremes of temperature. You cannot be harmed by any naturally occurring weather-related phenomena and always succeed at any Stamina checks involving temperature changes.

Clear Thinker (2)
It isn't easy to trick you. Whenever another character tries to use a skill check to deceive you (Bluff, Disguise, Forgery or Hide), you gain +2 to the opposing skill roll.

Crafty (3)
Quite simply, you are very good at being bad. You gain +2 to all low skills.

Dangerous Beauty (2)
This is a very different advantage from Benten’s Blessing. A woman (or man) with Dangerous Beauty adds +2 to Charisma based skills made for the purposes of seduction and other less-than-honorable temptations.
A character that wishes to purchase both Benten's Blessing and Dangerous Beauty must pay an additional 3 Character Points on top of the total advantage price.

Daredevil (4)
People who take the Daredevil advantage are simply more capable of surviving incredible odds. Whenever this character does something risky, or performs an impossible feat, the GM secretly rolls a die. If the die roll is even, the character receives a +10 bonus to their roll (unknown to the player) for that feat. Otherwise, there is no benefit from this advantage.

Ear of the Emperor (5)
The PC has a (semi-) direct line to the Imperial court, whether through familial connections, favors, social or political influence, or simple respect. The terms of the connection must be clearly defined before a PC with this advantage can be brought into play, but once it is, the PC may invoke it at any time, gaining a +5 bonus to their dice rolled in Diplomacy when "suggesting" things to those in the Imperial Court. And the best part of this advantage is that, depending on the circumstances, the PC might not even need to be present in the courts when it is proposed, relying instead on easily-manipulated third parties to insinuate the desired information.  Because of their connections, the character is considered to have +1 starting honor.

Elemental Attunement I (1)
The bushi has spent many years of training with shugenja. Now he is attuned to the shifts, ebbs, and flows of elemental energy. With a successful Spot check (TN set by GM), the bushi may detect the use of magic in the immediate area.

Elemental Attunement II (6)
Characters with this advantage have a bonus to their use of one element, and a detriment to their use of another. A shugenja who is "aligned" with one element is said to "resist" another. Earth and Air resist each other, as do Fire and Water. For example, a character with an Elemental Attunement to Fire gains a -5 to all DCs when he is using that form of magic, but a +5 DC to all Water spells. If an Earth-Attuned character is being attacked by Earth, his AC to be hit is considered +5, while if they are being targeted by Air, the AC is reduced by 5.

Favor Tables (3 points per rank)
This advantage allows the character to begin the game with a few favors "in his pocket." These favors need to be given a good history and background, and must be appropriate to the concept of the character itself. Purchase of this advantage grants the character one initial roll on the favor tables. It may be purchased up to three times per character. The point cost for this advantage is the table's rank (1-5) x3.

Rank 1: 2 Koku; One item of Fine quality; A pony; Safe (escorted) travel to a major city or palace; Meditative study (+1 to Wisdom); A tutor to teach you lore appropriate to a clan (Crab: Lore: Shadowlands, Crane: Lore: Myth and Legends, Dragon: Lore: History, Lion: Lore: Bushido, Phoenix: Lore: Shugenja, Scorpion: Lore: Ninja, Unicorn: Lore: Burning Sands etc); Information on some well-known topic or commonly understood science.

Rank 2:  5 Koku; A night with a fine geisha or courtesan; One item of Excellent quality; a horse; Someone offers to champion you in your next duel; a minor fetish from the Asahina shugenja; You are asked to visit the court of a noble family (+5 Glory points); You are offered the chance to perform some notable service (+2 Glory boxes); A shugenja will cast a spell of your choice; Next major battle, you will be placed in position to gain a Heroic Opportunity.

Rank 3:  10 Koku; Rehonor a dishonored person or ronin; Gain an audience with a minor daimyo; Gain the Patron Advantage for no point cost, at any time in the game - however, no person can have more than one patron at any time; The Crab offer a guide into the Shadowlands; A Crane artisan will create an artistic masterpiece in your honor (+3 Honor points); A Kitsuki magistrate will investigate something for you; A Lion bushi will serve as your bodyguard for a period of months; A Unicorn steed; The Scorpion offer to embarrass/slander someone under your directives; A blessing is placed upon you from a great Monk of the Brotherhood – you gain a +6 holy bonus to any die roll made in the next adventure; You are given the title hatamoto (honored advisor) or the rank gunzo (sergeant) (+2 Glory boxes); The Agasha offer you a potion; The Shosuro offer you a mild poison; An Asahina shugenja will make you a minor fetish of your specifications (cost: 10 koku, 1 week to create); You are asked to perform a minor service for the Champion of your Clan (when completed, +3 Glory boxes).

Rank 4:  20 Koku; One item of Exceptional quality; You have the opportunity to marry a daimyo's daughter, and gain the Major Ally Advantage (any clan, whichever one you marry into); Someone unknown to you feels they owe you an obligation, and will repay unexpectedly in the future; The Asahina ask you to be the bearer of a major nemuranai; Gain a Minor Ally in the clan of your choice; One of your Clan members (of common origin) comes and asks to serve you as a personal aide and retainer; A Fine quality fetish created to your specifications, no cost; Position as a magistrate to your Clan (+ 5 Glory boxes).

Rank 5:  30 Koku; Prominent magic item; Minor magic item made to your specifications (GM to determine cost); A prominent member of your Clan (but not a daimyo or other lord) offers to perform a minor service to you, at your request; You are given the opportunity to prove yourself to the Ise Zumi of the Dragon Clan - if successful in their test, you will receive a tattoo; A significant service from the Crab, Scorpion, Lion, or Unicorn Clan - including troops, information, or safe passage.

Gaijin Gear (2)
You start the game with a piece of gaijin equipment of your chose. See Appendix 2 of Way of the Unicorn for what is available. You may only purchase this once.

Great Destiny (5)
When this character was born, it may have been that the stars were aligned just right, or a birthmark was in just the right shape, but the ancestors smiled and a Destiny was created for this child. The great wheel moves this character slowly and surely towards this destiny. If this character takes damage that would kill him, he is reduced instead reduced to –1 hit points. The Seven Fortunes will only protect a character in this manner once per story. The GM will decide what the Great Destiny is, but need never reveal it to the character. Once the Destiny has been fulfilled, these points are turned into another advantage of the GM's choice.

Hands of Stone (5)
Jiujutsu combat techniques are brutal in the extreme, and make good use of the individual’s great skill. But you are a prodigy even by a jiujutsu master’s standards. In barehanded combat, you may add double your strength modifier to damage.

Imperial Spouse (2)
In rare cases, a member of the Seppun or Otomo families marries someone of the Seven Clans, and chooses to join the household of their spouse. Having an Imperial Cousin as a wife or husband is a mixed blessing - they will certainly know the events of the Imperial Court, even as far away as the Phoenix or Crab lands (letters from the Emperor's family travel rapidly). Also, they will be able to secure invitations, audiences with the Imperial Advisors or daimyos of the Imperial Houses, or extra koku and supplies for troubled times. However, if an Imperial wife is in danger, the families of the Emperor may choose to take direct action, without considering the wishes of the husband, his clan, or their alliances. Although she has changed her name to suit her wedding, a Seppun is always a Seppun. Thus, well-wishers, sycophants, and threats from the Imperial Families may constantly plague the character, as they make certain that "their cousin is well-treated."

Inner Gift: Creature Awareness (6)
Using this Gift, the character is aware of all living things with an Intelligence of 4 or more within a distance of his own Intelligence in feet, multiplied by 10. Obstacles, organic or not, are ignored for the purposes of this ability.

Inner Gift: Danger sense (6)
The character with this Inner Gift cannot be ambushed, regardless of the circumstances or the skills of his opponents.  He cannot be caught flat-footed, and sneak attack may not be used on him.

Inner Gift: Shared Senses (6)
The character is able to link his five senses with those of another person. This effect lasts for one hour, and may only be used once between cycles of sleep.  The character may make a Bluff roll to ensure that the other individual is unaware that they are sharing their senses.

Inner Gift: Spatial Awareness (6)
The character is always familiar with the surrounding terrain (out to his Wisdom x150 feet), even when blinded.

Large (2)
You are big. The average Rokugani is approximately 5'6" to 5'8" tall. You are anywhere from 6' to 6'3". This is both an advantage and a disadvantage. Whenever you make a Charisma based skill check in social situations, you are at a –1 penalty. However, all damage rolls are made as if you were carrying a weapon that was one size category higher.

Luck (3, 6 or 9)
For every level of Luck, you may re-roll one unsuccessful roll during a session.

Patron (1-5)
Someone of importance has taken an interest in you. Not to be confused with the Allies advantage, a Patron expects a certain amount of reciprocal trade for their gifts. The Patron will call upon the character from time to time, expecting some service to be done for the patron. However, stories of such works will undoubtedly be circulated among the patron's followers, and this may cause a certain amount of fame and jealousy.  This results in gains in Honor and Glory. The more points an artisan spends on a Patron, the more powerful and influential their Patron will be - and the more often the Patron will call upon the character.

Perfect Balance (3)
You gain +2 to all Dex based skills.

Quick (3)
You're just faster than other folks. When determining Initiative, roll two dice and keep the higher.

Quick Healer (3)
You heal hit points as if you were one level higher.

Sacrosanct (10)
You may only take this Advantage if your character has a starting Honor Rank of 3 or higher. Due to a great service you performed for the Hantei in the past, you are now under the Emperor's protection. This blessing remains so long as your Honor remains at 3 or above, and you do nothing to defame or dishonor the Emperor. In the meantime, attacking you or your immediate family is tantamount to attacking the Hantei himself. Any person who strikes you in combat before you strike them loses five Honor points for every 10 hit points of damage they inflict. Anyone who knocks you unconscious or kills you loses a full rank of Glory, no matter his or her station. Only an Imperial decree can reverse or negate either of these effects. In return, you have sworn your utter and devoted loyalty to the Emperor.

Sage (3)
Books and knowledge are nearly as important to you as food and water. It is well known you are a seeker of wisdom and words, and many come to you when they want to know about the past and present Your devotion to the texts has given you an excellent memory for the events they record and the lessons they impart. All Lore and History rolls you make gain a +2 bonus.

Servant (Variable)
Normally, a samurai has a single servant who manages his home and general needs. If you wish to have more servants than that, you can purchase it with this Advantage. You should not have more than your Glory x 3 servants. Monks may not have servants.
1 point: Eta
2 points: Stablehand, personal attendant
3 points: Groom, bonge armorer*, bonge weaponsmith*
*=makes repairs, but cannot craft new armor
4 points: Scribe, spy

Social position (5 points per rank)
A character who has additional Social Position gains a bonus to their Glory, and therefore to their position within Rokugani society. This can come from being closely related to a daimyo (or the Emperor himself), or possibly from having a great omen appear when you were born, etc. The player should note exactly how this advantage is gained.

True Friend (Variable)
True friendship is a rare commodity in Rokugan. You and your NPC friend have gone through much together, and would do anything for each other. Having such a friend is a blessing, but also demands great devotion and loyalty. The cost for a True Friend depends on his influence and his devotion.
Influence :
1 Point: A character of minor influence (a samurai without land or political position)
3 points: A character of some influence (a samurai with land and/or political position)
5 points: A character of great influence (a daimyo with land and political position)

Devotion:
1 point: Your friend would go out of his way for you, but would not risk family honor.
3 points: Your friend would risk family honor to aid you, but would do so secretly.
5 points: Your friend would do anything to aid you.

Voice (2)
A character with Voice has a +2 bonus for any skill rolls involving speaking.

*Disadvantages*
You may acquire disadvantages in order to gain more build points.  However, if you choose to take a disadvantage, I encourage you to roleplay it accordingly.

Antisocial (2 or 4)
You have difficulty getting along with others. Perhaps this manifests as shyness, troubled speech, discomfort around people, or even bouts of depression. Whatever the symptoms, you find it hard to communicate your feelings properly or withdraw from contact with others.
Moderately Antisocial: 2 points. –2 on all Charisma based skills.
Extremely Antisocial: 4 points. –5 on all Charisma based skills.

Ascetic (3)
You aren't interested in material wealth or temporal power, glory or gaudy fashion. This world is only a transitional place between one reality and the next, and you have passed beyond the need to cling to it.
Ascetic bushi own one kimono, one pair of sandals, one obi, and their daisho.  Ascetic shugenja own one kimono, one pair of sandals, one obi, and a pouch full of scrolls.  Maybe - maybe - they own a hat.  These are the only material objects you will ever want to own.

Bad Health (3)
A character with bad health takes a –4 penalty to Constitution.

Bad Reputation (2)
You've already earned yourself a bad reputation in Rokugan. Whenever another NPC samurai realizes who you are, their attitude toward you is lowered 1 rank. You should choose a single word to define your character.

Bad Sight (2)
With this disadvantage, the PC is at –2 for all sight-based skills checks, such as Spot, Search and Knowledge: Nobility (when trying to recognize a clan or family mon).

Benten’s curse (2)
There is just something about you that others find repulsive.  At +2 to any intimidate checks, but subtract –2 from any other Charisma based skill.

Black Sheep (5)
You've been ostracized from your family. You have no family ties - although you may purchase some with the Allies advantage. Any samurai from your Clan who see you are expected to treat you as if you were eta (so don't go offending them or you'll find yourself in a duel).  Effectively, all NPCs from your clan begin with an Unfriendly attitude toward you. 

Brash (2)
Characters with this disadvantage are hotheaded. They seek to avenge any slight on their honor; they must make a Will-save (DC 15) in order to keep control.

Can’t Lie (3)
A character with this disadvantage just can't tell a good lie.  He is at –4 to any Bluff check.

Chemical Dependency (3)
This character is addicted. The two most predominant addictions in Rokugan are alcohol (sake) and opium. He needs to feed his addiction on regular intervals or suffer –5 subdual for every day that he goes without his drug of choice.

Colorblind (1)
Some samurai have eyes that are paler than most of Rokugan's natives, and sometimes this causes colorblindness. The Colorblind character can see colors as shades of gray, but cannot tell the difference between shades. This results in –2 to all Knowledge: Nobility checks when trying to recognize a clan or family mon.

Compulsion (2, 3 or 4)
You have an uncontrollable urge (drinking, gambling, a love of geisha) that gets you into trouble. You must make a Will save every time you confront your compulsion to keep you from losing control. The cost of compulsions depends on the DC of your Will save.
DC = 15 : 2 points 
DC = 20 : 3 points 
DC = 25 : 4 points

Coward (3 or 6)
You are secretly afraid. It might be that you lack confidence in your own abilities, or that you are sure that everyone is better than you are. Whatever the case, you must succeed a Will save or suffer a –2 penalty on saves, and feel compelled to flee.
Moderate Cowardice: 3 points. Will save DC15 or suffer the aforementioned effects.
Extreme Cowardice: 6 points. Will save DC 20 or suffer the aforementioned effects.
You may spend a Void Point to ignore this penalty for one round.

Dependent (1, 2 or 4)
You have someone who is completely dependent upon you. Who it is (a child, grandparent, etc.) is up to you, but they are helpless without you. Good examples of dependents include small children and aged grandparents, but a naive spouse could also be included as a dependent.
1 point = Adult Dependent 
2 points = Elderly Dependent 
4 points = Child Dependent

Dishonored (3)
You begin at an Honor rank of 0; NPCs treat you as if you have a Bad Reputation (see above).  Furthermore, it takes 15 honor points to raise your honor by one rank.

Doubt (4)
You have a problem. You have no confidence in one of your starting skills (chosen by the GM). Though you train and train, you still don't excel. The knowledge is there, but the doubt always lingers. In game terms, every time this skill is used, the DC required for the character to succeed is raised by 10.

Epilepsy (4)
Epilepsy is a rare disease, which can cause rigidity of muscles, shaking symptoms, and even death. It is a genetic dysfunction, which often arises when the character is under stress. Also, flashing lights (such as a fireworks display) can trigger a seizure. The Rokugani believe that a character with this malady has been touched by the kami, and that they are a channel for divine influences. Thus, any character that shows obvious signs of epilepsy (shaking fits, spasms, etc.) might be shunned by common society, but treated as a mystic or holy man by those brave enough to come near. When a character with Epilepsy is in a stressful situation, they must make a Will save at a DC of 15 to resist a seizure. If the character enters a seizure, they may make Willpower roll each round at a DC of 20 to end the seizure.

Frail mind (3)
Whenever you are the subject of a magical attack or any other task that would test your Willpower, the DC is increased by 5.

Gaijin Name (1)
You have a name that sounds foreign. It might include the letters L or V, consonant combinations like ST, KS, or TH, or end in a consonant other than N. Your name is difficult for Rokugani to pronounce, and brands you as one who consorts with "blue-eyed devils." You are at –2 to all Charisma based skills with those who are neither Unicorn nor gaijin.

Gullible (3)
You have a soft spot in your heart for sob stories.  Your character is at –4 for all Sense motive checks.

Haunted (1, 2 or 4)
You are haunted by the spirit of an ancestor who is not happy with you. He is distracting, insulting, and irritating, but he is also your ancestor, which means all you can do is try to do better.
1 point : The ghost only shows up once per story.
2 points : The ghost appears up to three times per story
4 points : The ghost is with you at least once a day.

Hostage (3)
The character was taken by another clan and made to swear fealty. Though he is considered a member of this new clan, he is neither fully trusted nor respected. His true family has turned its back on him.  All charisma based skills when interacting with either family is at –2.

Lame (3)
You have a crippled leg.  Your base speed is decreased by 10 feet, and all Dexterity based skills are at –2.

Low pain threshold (5)
For every point of damage you receive, you take an additional 1 points of subdual damage.

Nightmares (2)
You are haunted by nightmares and cannot regain Void points and spells by sleeping, but rather must do so by meditation.

Permanent Wound (5)
You begin the game with a wound that has never properly healed. In game terms, this means that you have a –2 penalty to Dex and Con.

Phobia (2 or 4)
Every time you encounter your phobia, all rolls you make are at a penalty equal to the number of points you gained from this disadvantage. You may spend a Void Point to avoid this penalty for a single action. Listed below are some possible phobias for your character; having a phobia must also be approved by the GM.
Fear of heights, open spaces, enclosed spaces, insects, blood, being alone, dead things, fire, and fear of darkness are a few examples.

Scarred (1)
Unhealed wounds in the Shadowlands that were not infected by Taint still leave disgusting, visible marks. Commons scars whiten the skin, twist and blacken it, or turn it green and oozing.  In game terms, you have a -2 penalty to Charisma.

Small (3)
You are below average height and weight.  Your weapon is counted as one size category smaller when calculating damage.

Social Disadvantage (3 per rank)
You have slipped from your place within the Celestial Order. For every 3 points of Social Disadvantage, the character's Glory Rank is reduced by one.

Soft hearted (2)
You have a profound respect for human life. Your conscience overcomes you whenever you are about to commit an act of inhumane cruelty. Whenever you try to take a human life, you must make a simple Willpower roll (DC 20) or you can't follow through with the action.

Sworn enemy (3)
The character has a Sworn Enemy that desires his death. Whenever a character with a Sworn Enemy gains a level, the Enemy gains one as well, with appropriately increased skills and traits. The Enemy can show up at any time, at the GM's whim, and while he or she may be temporarily satisfied with ruining the character's plans or reputation, the ultimate goal is death.

Wrath of the Kami (3 points per element)
There is something about you that the spirits of Rokugan do not like. Perhaps your soul was born unclean, your ancestors wish to show their disfavor of you, or you have offended them in some way. In any case, the kami of the Empire go out of their way to harm you when they are directed to do so by a shugenja. Choose one or more elements. Any time a spell of any element chosen is cast to harm or hinder you directly, it is cast as if the caster were 2 levels higher.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 19, 2004)

*deep breath*  Next up: the ancestors!

*Ancestors*
You may only choose ancestors from your particular Clan.  Here they are!

Crab Ancestors

Hida (10)
Characters who take the primal Hida as an Ancestor gain a great benefit - and a great burden. Those who carry the soul of Hida within them gain an additional Void Point for each Crab who stands with them. Likewise, those Crabs who stand with him in combat gain an additional Void Point. However, the character also takes a one point of subdual damage each time one of his fellow Crabs is wounded.

Hida Akemi (4)
Those with Hida Akemi as an Ancestor receive two extra damage dice to roll against any opponent more than twice their weight, and a +2 to their Initiative if fighting in an enclosed space such as a corridor, privy, or bathhouse.

Hida Atarashi (-5)
Unlike most Ancestors, Atarashi is not yet dead, but his descendants remain tied to his spirit, and bear his curse. Those with Hida Atarashi as an Ancestor are doomed to eventually go over to Fu Leng. They may fight it for years, and do a lot of good in the world first, but eventually, no matter how they try to get around it, they will join the forces of the Shadowlands.

Hida Banuken (2)
Those who choose Banuken as an Ancestor are able to adapt their own strengths to complement the strengths of others. When they fight side by side with another, they may strike simultaneously with their ally, regardless of initiative rolls, and vice versa. The ally must be determined before initiative rolls are made.

Hida Tadaka (4)
Characters who take Tadaka as an Ancestor feel his selfless sacrifice in their veins. They may lend hit points to other Crab characters. They may also lend hit points to non-Crab personalities, but this costs them a Void Point.
The character must be touched in order to "pass on the spirit of the Crab." He may transfer as many hit points as he wishes, but he loses any that he transfers - mark them off as you would any normal injury.

Hiruma (5)
Those who choose Hiruma as an Ancestor can re-roll any roll by expending a Void Point.

Hiruma Kazuma (2)
Kazuma's descendants may purchase Ratling Allies for half cost and gain +2 on any social rolls with Nezumi.

Kaiu (5)
Characters who choose Kaiu as an Ancestor may spend Void points in order to reroll any Crafting skill roll.

Kaiu Gineza (1)
Characters who choose Gineza as an Ancestor may sacrifice their own hit points to inflict additional hit points to creatures and characters with the Shadowlands Taint. Before damage is rolled, the character may sacrifice a number of hit points less than or equal to his Con modifier. The target creature or character takes as many hit points as were sacrificed by the character.

Kuni (4)
Those who take Kuni as an Ancestor always roll two dice when determining if they gain the Shadowlands Taint, and use the higher roll.

Kuni Osaku (3)
Characters who choose Osaku as an Ancestor may spend a Void Point to add half their level to the DC to cast a spell.

Yasuki Fumoki (3)
Those with Fumoki as an Ancestor have a deep affinity for the sea and her secrets. They can predict the weather within a 24-hour period with perfect accuracy. Also, Fumoki's sea legs grant them an uncanny sense of balance; they gain a +2 bonus to any Dex based skills.

Crane Ancestors

Asahina Yajinden (3)
Those who choose Yajinden as an Ancestor have a remarkable affinity with kami, and gain a +1 bonus to the DC of their spells. However, the call of the darker side of nature is in their blood, and DC for them to be seduced is raised by 10.

Daidoji Masashigi (7)
A character with this Ancestor gains a Major Ally in the Crab house, and their AC is increased by 1 for every 10 hit points they take. 

Daidoji Yohko (-3)
Characters with Daidoji Yohko as an Ancestor inherit her devotion, and cannot be affected by Fear as long as they are aiding someone else. However, they can never knowingly abandon someone who needs their help. This includes championing courtiers in duels (whether or not you agree with them), always being the last to leave a battlefield of retreating men, and pursuing friends lost to the Shadowlands.

Doji (6)
Characters who choose Lady Doji as an Ancestor are considered to have 3 ranks in all High Skills. If the character wishes to advance in a skill, they must pay for the ranks before advancing.

Doji Hotei (4)
A character which chooses Hotei as an Ancestor gains a minor insanity which may surface periodically during their life. This insanity should be somewhat debilitating, and triggered by some outside influence: a spouse's death, going into battle, being called a coward, seeing a chicken's head. It is up to the GM's twisted imagination to decide exactly what the insanity is and what triggers it (as well as how often), but it should be appropriate to the character. Descendants of Doji Hotei may spend a Void Point in combat to ignore all wounds for one round. The player must declare before the round begins if he wishes to use this ability.

Doji Taehime (5)
When making a roll using Charisma, Wisdom, or Intelligence skills, descendants of Taehime may add +3 to their die rolls.

Kakita (15)
The descendant of Kakita may choose to re-roll any failed roll a number of times per day equal to their Void, in or out of combat, including an iaijutsu strike. Further, if the descendant of Kakita is defending the Emperor, the Doji noble family, or a member of the Hantei house, they have a +5 to their AC in any combat, including iaijutsu duels.
The blood of Kakita has its drawbacks, however, as Kakita was not loved by all. The enemies he made in the Matsu house are well-known, and even today the Matsu family still seeks to avenge the dishonor to their ancestress. To avenge her is to destroy the original, direct line of Kakita himself, wiping out the last of the taint which dishonored the Mother of their line. Relations with any Lion will be difficult at best, and children of the Matsu house will seek the character out in order to kill him and avenge their ancestor. The Kakita descendant's battle prowess will be tested, their honor challenged, and they will never find solace in the house of the Lion. In effect, the entire Clan hates them, although only the Matsu will act without provocation.

Kakita Rensei (2)
Those who choose Rensei as their Ancestor may not have the damage they deliver reduced, avoided, or ignored in any fashion. Abilities which would allow a character to dodge or parry the blow are still effective; only those abilities which negate damage after it has been dealt are ineffective.

Dragon Ancestors

Agasha (8)
Shugenja who choose Agasha as an Ancestor cast spells as if they were two levels higher.

Agasha Kitsuki (5)
Those who purchase Kitsuki as an Ancestor may spend a Void point to entirely negate the effects of poison.

Agasha Nodotai (3)
When characters who choose Agasha Nodotai as an Ancestor are engaged in combat, they gain +1 to attack and damage rolls.

Mirumoto Kaijuko (4)
Characters who gain Kaijuko as an Ancestor are both blessed and cursed. They will never marry (even if they try), but gain a +3 bonus to any skill roll on the Courtier’s skill list.

Mirumoto Tadeka (8)
Descendants of Mirumoto Takeda understand his philosophy of self-sacrifice, always ready for a "single, defining moment." During combat, they may elect to give up one of their attacks per round to increase their AC by 2. When using Full Defense, they receive an additional 5 to their AC. This is in addition to other modifiers, such as armor, daisho technique, or use of Full Defense.

Mirumoto Takeru (3)
Characters who have Tokeru as an Ancestor never need to make Honor rolls when duty to their lord is in question. Seducing them away from their sworn duty is impossible. The blood of Tokeru forbids it.

Lion Ancestors

Akodo (10)
Lions who take Akodo as an Ancestor gain his almost intuitive knowledge of battle and tactics.  When in battle, they gain a +3 bonus to attack and damage.  By spending a Void point, they can transfer this bonus to their allies.

Akodo Godaigo (-2)
If Godaigo is your Ancestor, then you cannot have any ability whose modifier is higher than your honor.  If your Honor ever drops below any of your current ability modifiers, those modifiers also change to reflect the change in Honor.

Akodo Samune (3)
The benefits of taking this brave ancestor are twofold. The PC adds +2 to damage  when attacking a larger character who has a lower Honor Rank.  Also, when confronted by a creature with a Fear Rating, the PC's Willpower roll gains a +5 bonus.

Ikoma (8)
Lions who take Ikoma as an Ancestor inherit the old man's keen intuition and understanding of the patterns of life. Once a game session, they may ask the GM a single yes-or-no question about their current situation in the game. The GM must answer honestly.

Kitsu (8)
Lions who take Kitsu as an Ancestor may make a Wisdom check to sense any spirits in the area.

Kitsu Ichiosu (-5)
Descendants of Ichiosu automatically suffer from the Haunted disadvantage, for Ichiosu keeps track of all his grandchildren for Fu Leng. He whispers to them of the blindness of Rokugan's beliefs, saying the kharmic wheel is a lie and that death only leads to a prison mediocrity; that the way to rise above your station is to leap off the bridge and gain immortality as a servant of the Dark One. This constant demonic encouragement is the equivalent of a Compulsion : Maho disadvantage. The character must spend one void point per day to resist the temptation or seek out scrolls of maho "for just a little peek."
Ichiosu also interferes with other samurai's kharmic ancestors. No one with an Ancestor with an absolute point value less than 5 gains the benefit of their spirit when within 50 feet of Ichiosu's descendants.

Matsu Hitomi (3)
Once per day, someone with Hitomi as an Ancestor may spend a Void Point to reroll a to-hit or damage roll, taking whichever total the player prefers. A character with Matsu Hitomi as an Ancestor may not for any reason attack a person to whom they have a strong personal tie.

Phoenix Ancestors

Asako (6)
Those who choose Asako as an Ancestor gain her luck with companions, in the form of a 6 point True Friend advantage. The player may design another character to fill this role, as the GM desires. They also inherit her son's wrathful nature, however, which results in the Brash disadvantage. Should the PC ever be betrayed by anyone, this becomes the Driven disadvantage, and he will be devoted to their downfall thereafter.

Asako Hanasaku (4)
The samurai with Hanasaku as an Ancestor are cursed with the unquenchable desire to know what everything is. Anything undiscovered or unknown to the Asako is a new frontier to be tested. A Willpower roll against the DC of 20 is necessary to resist the allure of trying anything new. However, Hanasaku's knowledge of the bizarre gives the samurai a +2 to all Heal, Knowledge,  and Poison skill rolls involving strange events and information. Buying Rank one in any skill still requires the expenditure of one CP.

Asako Akuma (3)
Those choosing Akuma as an Ancestor gain an attack bonus equal to their number of Void points when combating Oni, but are also born only into the lowest social climates (acquiring a 3 point Social Disadvantage without cost) as a result of his fall.

Isawa Ijime (-3)
Anyone taking Ijime as an Ancestor is constantly haunted by images of a dark imaginary world beyond the realm of what Rokugani consider normal. This unbalancing "euphoria" may unhinge a samurai and cause them distress in formal settings. All contested rolls have an increased DC of 5, and all social rolls require a DC increase of 10. However, they are able to glean insight into perplexing situations. The samurai receives a +2 bonus to all skills involving puzzles, investigations, and other "unsolvables."

Isawa Takao (2)
Anyone taking Takao as Ancestor may roll one extra die when casting fire spells, but is assumed to have the Brash disadvantage in addition to all other disadvantages. If the samurai already has the Brash disadvantage, then all Honor tests have a DC of 35.

Kitsu Taiko (7)
Only a shugenja character of the Lion or the Phoenix may purchase this Ancestor. The shugenja may choose an Element, and they are considered to be well-loved by the kami of that Element. Attempts to Commune, Summon, or Sense spirits of that Element will be met with friendship, and the character casts spells from that element as if they were 2 caster levels higher.

Shiba Kaigen (2)
Only a bushi may take Kaigen as an Ancestor, for the warrior spirit which lives on in his descendants will accept no less. Those who do take the One Man Alone (his title in the ancestral records) are proud of their forefather's death, and ready to emulate it, if ever the time should come.
Because Kaigen was able to perform his feat through his knowledge of spellcraft, descendants of Kaigen are allowed to spend one year within the halls of the Isawa Academy, learning much about spells, magic, and the kami.
This knowledge gives the bushi a greater aptitude for using spells in battle, understanding the destructive potential of shugenja, and using the elemental spirit to supplement his own strength in combat. If a shugenja within 10 feet spends a Void Point, the descendant of Kaigen may gain an extra action, even if they have already performed their only action for the round. This additional action may not be an attack, but may be used to perform any other ability or maneuver.

Shiba Sakazu (4)
Though no one knows how Sakazu made his end, his descendants have inherited his confidence in their abilities to prevail even when naked, alone, and emptied of thought. Characters with Sakazu as an Ancestor add their number of Void points to all attack and damage rolls made when fighting without a weapon.

Shiba Toriiko (1)
Those who take Shiba Toriiko as an Ancestor are always eligible for the Kharma rule should they die trying to prevent strife.

Scorpion Ancestors

Bayushi (5)
Scorpions who take Bayushi as their Ancestor have both a blessing and a curse. They gain a kind of kharmic tie with one other character (NPC or otherwise) that allows the two to use each other's Void Points at will. If one of the characters dies, however, the other character may never use Void Points again.

Bayushi Akoru (2)
Players who take Akoru as an ancestor find themselves forgettable and easily overlooked. People don't think about them, and tend to overlook them, even when they're present. No reliable description of the character is available unless they do something to attract substantial attention. The character gains a +2 bonus to all Bluff, Move silently, Disguise and Hide checks, but may never take the Ally Advantage, or have a Glory Rank of higher than 1.

Bayushia Tesaguri (2)
Samurai who take Tesaguri as an Ancestor are always paid 50% more gold for any service they perform. They also receive finer gifts than they deserve. On the other hand, they can't keep a secret. If they ever learn a secret, they will spill it the first chance they get.

Shoshuro Furuyari (2)
Scorpions who take Furuyari as an Ancestor gains a +1 bonus to all skill rolls involving speaking. The Advantage Voice costs 1 point rather than 2 points if a character has Furuyari as an Ancestor.

Shoshuro Itode (1)
Itode may be taken as an ancestor by Crab characters as well as Scorpion ones.
Though he had no children, Shosuro Itode remains an ancestor to two families, both of which share his determination and persistence in the face of almost certain failure. They receive a +1 bonus Willpower rolls. However, his decision to leave his blood relatives for his adopted ones still has repercussions today, and characters of either clan with this ancestor receive a -5 penalty for all social rolls to gain favor with the Scorpion.

Yogo (2)
Those who take Yogo as an Ancestor have an innate skill at maho. They cast maho spells as if they were one caster level higher. On the other hand, they also gain an additional number of Shadowlands Points equal to their Wisdom modifier whenever they use maho.

Unicorn Ancestors

Ide (4)
Those who choose Ide as an Ancestor have a powerful ability: as long as they wear neither weapon nor armor, anyone attacking them must first make a contested roll. The attacker rolls their Wisdom modifier and the Unicorn adds their Honor to their roll. If the attacker rolls higher, he may attack normally. If he fails, he cannot attack the Unicorn that round.

Iuchi Atesoro (6)
Characters with Atesoro as an Ancestor may dodge arrows and other projectiles. Characters who fire arrows (or other ranged attacks) at this character do so as if this character were at Full Defense, even if he is performing a Full Attack.

Moto Chai (7)
Those with Chai as an Ancestor gain +3 to attack rolls made while in mounted combat, and get a free Void Point to spend on each and every athletics feat they undertake.

Moto Sanjo (0)
Those of Sanjo's blood always hear his maniacal laugh whenever Shadowlands creatures are near. While this acts as an early warning system (it alerts the character even if he can't see the creatures), it is also demoralizing: the character is at a –2 penalty to attack rolls while fighting Shadowlands creatures. The character can avoid this penalty for one day if he succeeds in passing an Honor test at DC 10.

Moto Soro (5)
Those with a direct tie to Moto Soro can completely ignore their wounds for a number of rounds each day equal to their number of Void points. These rounds need not be sequential.

Otaku (5)
Characters who take Otaku as an Ancestor automatically gain the Voice advantage. Also, their words are understandable by all mammalian nonhuman creatures. This does not mean that the creatures will comprehend the meaning, nor does it mean that the creatures will obey or respond... but at least the words will be understood.

Otaku Shiko (4)
A Unicorn who takes Shiko as an Ancestor is as stalwart as her noble ancestor. She may spend a Void Point to ignore Wound Ranks for a number of rounds equal to her Wisdom modifier.

Shinjo Martera (10)
Those with Shinjo Martera as an Ancestor never fail to do their duty as they see it. While they may not live up to the higher expectations of others, they never fail the standards they set for themselves internally. In game terms, such a character never fails an Honor roll, but he may never deliberately undertake an action that will result in a loss of honor, or he loses his connection to his Ancestor.

Minor Clan Ancestors

Doji Suzume (1)
A Sparrow with the blood of Suzume is very clever in conversation, gainin a + 1 when using Perform, Diplomacy or Gather Information skills. However, their words often carry more power than is intended. Whenever the character speaks in large public groups, the GM secretly rolls one die. If the result is a 1 or a 10, the characters remarks will be interpreted in a way directly opposite to their intent (for example, a witty remark might lead to your expulsion from your clan). To make matters worse, at least half of the listeners will usually find the unintended meaning of the character's words extraordinarily brilliant.

Gusai (3)
A descendant of Gusai can never be completely stripped of weapons, unless they choose to be. No matter who well searched, unless they are completely naked, the Mantis will always be able to conceal some weapon (tanto or smaller). They may also spend a Void point to conceal a single other item, so long as it could be carried in the palm of the Mantis's hand.
All descendats of Gusai automatically have the disadvantage Brash, at no cost.

Hayabusa (5)
Falcons who have Hayabusa as an Ancestor gain the ability to roll two dice for all Wisdom based skill rolls, and keep the highest roll. 

Kaimetsu-uo (5)
(Mantis) Descendants of Kaimetsu-uo inherit their ancestor's nasty disposition, and can be easily provoked to combat with insults. However, their will is indomitable. They gain one free Void point to spend on any tests involving Willpower, save those tests which would allow him to avoid combat.

Osusuki & Akomachi (3)
Fox characters who purchase Osusuki and Akomachi as Ancestors are descended from the kits of their union, through human form. They automaticlaly have the unusual green eyes of the Kitsune family.  Further, they gain a +2 bonus for any die rolls made when they are in the forest of Kitsune Mori. However, the character must take at least one point of Kitsune Taboos (See me for details of Kitsune Taboos).

Reichin (3)
Those who carry the blood of the first Usagi have an uncanny knack for puzzling out codes and detecting traps. They gain a +2 bonus whenever attempting such activities.
Sadly, their curious nature also tends to get them into trouble. The character rolls has a –1 penalty when attempting to use stealth to gain an advantage or spy on an opponent.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 19, 2004)

Whew!  I think that's just about everything.  Questions, anyone?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2004)

What are Void points?  And what about starting Honor?  And Glory?

Edit - So many choices, so much to look at... pretty colors...


----------



## valeren (Oct 19, 2004)

These advantages are on top of the feats one can get normally, right?  So one can either get an advantage either by purchasing it using the points or feat slots (as long as prerequisites are fulfilled), right? (Ex.  Daredevil and Ear of the Emperor are both in the list and in teh Rokugan book.)

How about classes, feats, schools and katas given in the Secret of the Clan books?  Are those available too?


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 19, 2004)

This is a HUGE challenge! So many choices to think about!  I was going to suggest low-level characters, but that would mean so many points to spend in extra abilities... I have to think about that.

My character idea was to play the youngest daughter of a minor family of the Crane clan. It's not clear to me if the families mentioned in the books are the only possible families, but I supposed there are many others, so I'd rather be of a less important and known one if possible (it's already new enough for me to play a noble character, not sure if I can roleplay a super-noble well   ).

The character is called Fudo Ai, and she's basically educated in a fashion quite balanced between knowledge, arts, diplomacy (she's a crane after all), light-armored mobile combat and spellcasting. I was thinking of being either a Fighter/Shugenja(Air) or a Samurai/Shugenja(Air). Not sure yet, because the first must be 50%-50% otherwise I'll get Xp penalties, while the second gives freedom on this matter (Samurai is crane's favored class) but reading Oriental Adventures it sounds like Samurai & Shugenja are kind of opposite... what is your opinion about this? There's no restriction rule-wise about multiclassing Samurai/Shugenja, but the flavor text keeps saying that Samurai and Shugenjas basically despise each other.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 19, 2004)

Also, looking at the options you give us, I think I'd have several contacts. I have read in OA that Cranes basically "hold favors from many people" so it should fit very well. Another bit that I like is the voice trait, which I had already in mind. I don't necessarily need to select that feature howver...

BTW, I have to say that I only have Oriental Adventure, not the Rokugan setting book. I can ask around some fellow gamers, but I don't think any of them have it. Therefore I used only the information in OA, hoping they don't have anything wrong. Usually it is said in OA what fits with Rokugan; for example, my first idea was to play a Sohei, but then I noticed it's not available in Rokugan and so I switched to Fighter/Shugenja.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 19, 2004)

*Ai Fudo*

Here's a draft for the character, it was really hard to do all the choices! Equipment is still missing, because that alone takes a long time. Background also will be added tomorrow. I have chosen 7 levels + 32 points, but at the end it was too complicated to choose among the extra advantages and ancestors, so I used all the 32 points in abilities.


```
Name:		Ai Fudo
Race:		Human , female
Alignment:	Lawful Neutral
Class:		Fighter 3 / Shugenja 4
Clan:		Crane

Personal Description
Age:		Young Adult
Height:		170cm
Weight:		50kg
Details:		...

Racial and clan Features
Size:		medium
Base Speed:	30ft
Skills:		+1 sp/lv, Diplomacy always class skill
Languages:	Rokugani
Favored class:	samurai
Special:		bonus ancestor feat


Base Abilities (32pt)
Strength		12	Intelligence	14
Dexterity	 	14	Wisdom		10
Constitution	12	Charisma		17**

** one level increase

LEVEL 7

Class	Fighter 3 / Shugenja 4

Initiative		+2
BAB		+5
ST		Fort	+3 +1 = +4 base (+1 Con) = +5
		Refl	+0 +1 = +1 base (+2 Dex) = +3
		Will	+3 +4 = +7 base (+0 Wis) = +7
Hp		10 + 2d10 (avg 11) + 4d6 (avg 14)+ 7 (Con) = avg 42

Weapon prof.	(all Simple Weapons)
			jo (club), dagger, quarterstaff
			unarmed strike, gauntlet
			dart, javelin, shortspear
			light crossbow, heavy crossbow, small blowgun
		(all Martial Weapons)
			wakizashi, katana (two-handed)
			battleaxe, warhammer
			greatclub, greatsword
			guisarme, trident, nagamaki, naginata
			composite shortbow, day-kyu (composite longbow)
		
Armor prof.	(Light Armor)
			padded
			bone armor
			ashigaru armor
		(Medium Armor)
			chain shirt
			partial armor
		(Heavy Armor)
			great armor
		(Shields)
			tessen
			kappa shell

Feats:		lv1 Quick Draw
		lv1 Iaijutsu Master (Crane ancestor feat)
		lv1 Dodge (fighter bonus)
		lv2 Mobility (fighter bonus)
		lv3 Skill Focus (Iaijutsu focus)
		lv6 Spring Attack

Skills:		skill			ab.	ranks
		Climb			+1		acp
		Jump			+1		acp
		Swim			+1		acp x2

		Balance			+2		acp
		Escape Artist¤		+2		acp
		Hide¤			+2		acp
		Move Silently¤		+2		acp
		Ride*			+2
		Tumble			+2	10/2		total +7
		Use Rope		+2

		Concentration		+1	8		total +9

		Appraise			+2
		Craft - Calligraphy*		+2	2		total +4
		Craft - Painting*		+2	2		total +4
		Forgery¤			+2
		Knowledge (Arcana)*	+2	2		total +4
		Knowledge (History)*	+2
		Knowledge (Nobility)*	+2	2		total +4
		Knowledge (Religion)*	+2
		Search			+2
		Spellcraft*		+2	2		total +4

		Heal			0
		Listen			0
		Sense Motive		0
		Spot			0
		Wilderness Lore		0

		Bluff¤			+3
		Diplomacy		+3	8		total +11
		Disguise¤		+3
		Gather Information¤	+3
		Iaijutsu focus		+3	10/2		total +8
		Intimidate		+3
		Perform - Tea ceremony*	+3	2/2		total +4

		tot points spent = 48
		*high skill - the use of this skill is honorable
		¤low skill - the use of this skill is dishonorable

Spells:		0th	6/day			DC 14	+2 Air
		1st	6+1/day			DC 15	+2 Air
		2nd	3+1/day			DC 16	+2 Air

Known:		0th	Guidance*
			Daze*, Ghost sound*, Know direction*
			Light, Detect poison, Read magic
		1st	Detect snares and pits*
			Feather fall*, Expeditious retreat*
			Cure light wounds
		2nd	Detect thoughts*
			Silence
		*Air

Class features:	Element Focus (Air)
		Sense Elements (10-30ft, 3/day)

Languages:	Rokugani

Class Tools:	Set of Ofuda (divine focus) (15gp, 3lb)
		Spell Component Pouch (5gp)

Other Gear:	Belt Pouch (1gp) + Trail Ration (3x0,5gp) + Soap (0,5gp)
		Waterskin (1gp)
		several outfits for different weather and occasions
```


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 19, 2004)

Starting work on my character right now...only one question.

As a Phoenix Shugenja, I'm selecting the Isawa school as my school...what spells do I get for this slot? Only the Agasha school is listed for Phoenix, and that's Fire(prohibited to Water, which I'm going to focus in)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2004)

AMG - Pg. 27 of the OA book, top of the first column, just before the Sense Elements class feature.  


> The shugenjas of the Phoenix clan's Isawa school can specialize in any of the four elements.  The Isawa school also trains shugenjas who specialize in the fifth element, Void.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> AMG - Pg. 27 of the OA book, top of the first column, just before the Sense Elements class feature.



 I know, but it doesn't list the spells that are availiable to that school...the other schools have listed spell lists, Isawa doesn't. Does that mean I just pick any other school?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2004)

I think so.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 19, 2004)

Looking through the Rokugan CS, came across the Water School...its for the minor clans, but text says its likely that the Major Clans would teach these also.

Dark Nemisis, just checking to see if its okay to go with the Water School


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 19, 2004)

Isida: Void points are gained by taking the Void use feat.  One usually starts with two from that feat, but can gain more.  

Starting Honor can be found in the Rokugan book.  It’s basically the substitute for alignment in Rokugan, and reflects how closely one follows the code of bushido.  The higher one’s honor, the more closely they follow bushido.  Basically, it reflects how “good” of a person you are in the eyes of Rokugani.  What clan and family you choose determines your starting Honor.  You gain and lose honor points depending on your actions.  10 honor points equals one Honor rank.  

Glory is something that existed in 1st edition Rokugan, which I using as a House rule. Glory is basically how well known you are, and how favorable your reputation is.  A character starts with a Glory of 1.

Valeren:  Ack, I missed some.  If I mentioned an advantage that is already a feat in the Rokugan book, then take the definition of the feat rather than the advantage.  

Also, feats, classes and katas from the Secrets books are fair game.  If you’re thinking about a school, let me know and I’ll consider it.

AMG: Go with the shugenja in the Rokugan book, if you can.  You don’t lose any spells, and Isawa shugenja can still access all elements, but instead of having one known spell come from a specific school list, it will be your choice.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 19, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> AMG: Go with the shugenja in the Rokugan book, if you can.  You don’t lose any spells, and Isawa shugenja can still access all elements, but instead of having one known spell come from a specific school list, it will be your choice.




Alrighty! Almost done with the character(stat wise at least)


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 20, 2004)

Li Shenron:  Just a few things about your character.

Perhaps you should go with levels of samurai in place of fighter levels.  The base attack progression is the same, you gain feats at a similar rate, and you have more appropriate skills.  Fighters are associated more with ronin than with the noble caste.

Also, I strongly encourage you to get your hands on a Rokugan book.  Most of the feats you have listed aren’t in the Rokugan CS.  Also, you would have more spells available to you as a shugenja.

I know you are a Crane, but what family are you?  The families are the Asahina, Doji, Daidoji, Kakita and Yasuki.  Asahina are primarily shugenja, Daidoji are the samurai, Doji are the courtiers, Kakita are the artisans and duelists, and Yasuki are the merchants.  You gain a class skill depending on what family you are from, and your starting honor depends on your family as well.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 20, 2004)

Originally I passed this thread by because I already spend more time than I should on these boards.  But after coming back and seeing all those d10 abilities, and thinking about it more, I just can't pass up the opportunity of playing in a Rokugan game.  Hopefully there's still room for one more.  So, in complete contradiction of my earlier statement about already spending too much time on the boards, here's the character I spent the last 2 hours thinking up: 

*Background:*  Shinjo Karage was an only child because his mother, originally Ide Tsuriko, died in childbirth.  Karage's father, Shinjo Kenji, was a typical Unicorn, skilled as a warrior and scout, and most at home in a saddle riding across the plains.  Karage, however, was never a typical Unicorn. He never felt at home riding with his father, and even at a young age, he imagined he could hear the voices of his Ide ancestors telling him he belonged in the courts.  When he came of age, he went to Ide schools to train as a courtier.  His father was disappointed, but hoped that he would grow bored there and return to his way of life.  However, Kenji never got a chance to see if it would happen because he died in the plains outside of Otusan Uchi on the second day of thunder.  

Karage became distraught upon hearing of his father's final fate, and decided to become a scout in accordance with his father's last wishes.  He spent a year as a scout patrolling near Shinomen Mori before his daimyo, recognizing his lack of ability and enthusiasm as a soldier, and his knack for both regarding politics, ordered him back to the Ide schools to better serve his clan.  

Recently he has completed his training and is eager for his first assignment as a true courtier.

*Personality:*  Karage is very serious for his age, and determined to prove himself as an asset to his clan.  However that determination comes from a deepseated guilt because he feels that he has never measured up to the Unicorn's, and especially his father's, standards.  His highest aspiration is to remove the common idea of Unicorns as uncouth barbarians, and help them get the respect they in Rokugan's courts.  However, in his heart, Karage has always felt out of place with most Unicorns, and he wishes they were more like the other clans.  He's more at home with the intrigues of the empire than with his horse, and he feels that being that way is somehow against the nature of his heritage.

Karage would have a level or 2 of ranger, and the rest in courtier.  I'll hold off on worrying about the specific numbers until I know if he's approved.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 20, 2004)

Kangaxx: Go ahead and start building!  Most of the players who express interest will be accepted for the initial adenture.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2004)

*Togashi Cho
Male Human Monk 5/Tattooed Monk 1*
(*Alignment:* Lawful Good)
*Honor:* 2
*Glory:* 1
*Respected Ancestors:* Mirumoto Tokeru and Mirumoto Ryudumu (as taken from the Soul of Loyalty feat)
*Clan:* Dragon

*Height:* 5' 9"
*Weight:* 208 lbs.
*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Dark Brown
*Age:* 27

*Str:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Dex:* 15 (+2) [8 points]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [6 points]  
*Int:* 12 (+1) [4 points]  
*Wis:* 17 (+3) [10 points, +1 level]  
*Cha:* 14 (+2) [6 points]

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
Bonus ancestor feat at 1st level, Knowledge (history) as class skill, 4 extra skill points at 1st level, 1 extra skill point per level beyond 1st.  Unarmed strike, stunning attack, evasion, still mind, slow fall (30 ft.), purity of body (immune to non-magical diseases), Sun tattoo (1/day gives a +2 to a single attack roll, ability check, or skill check if done in full daylight)

*Hit Dice:* 6d8+12
*HP:* 40
*AC:* 17 (+2 Dex, +3 Wis, +1 monk, +1 armor)
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 50 ft. 

*Saves:*
Fort +9 [+6 base, +2 Con, +1 haori]
Ref +9 [+6 base, +2 Dex, +1 haori]
Will +10 [+6 base, +3 Wis, +1 haori] (+2 to saves versus Enchantment [still mind], and +4 to saves versus compulsions [Soul of Loyalty])

*BAB:* +3
*Melee Atk:* +5 (1d8+4/x2/B, unarmed attack)
*Melee Atk:* +6 (1d6+3/x2/B, nunchaku)
*Ranged Atk:* +5 (3/x2/10 ft. range/P, shuriken)

*Skills:*
Balance +17 [5 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 synergy, +8 nunchaku]
Climb +5 [3 ranks, +2 Str]
Concentration +4 [2 ranks, +2 Con]
Diplomacy +4 [2 ranks, +2 Cha]
Escape Artist +5 [3 ranks, +2 Dex]
Heal +4 [2cc ranks, +3 Wis]
Hide +6 [4 ranks, +2 Dex]
Jump +10 [6 ranks, +2 Str, +2 synergy]
Knowledge (arcana) +2 [1 rank, +1 Int]
Knowledge (history) +5 [4 ranks, +1 Int]
Knowledge (religion) +5 [4 ranks, +1 Int]
Listen +7 [4 ranks. +3 Wis]
Move Silently +6 [4 ranks, +2 Dex]
Swim +6 [4 ranks, +2 Str]
Tumble +10 [6 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 synergy]

*Feats:*
Soul of Loyalty (human bonus ancestral feat)
Improved Grapple (1st level)
Choke Hold (monk 2nd level)
Fists of Iron (3rd level)
Falling Star Strike (monk 6th level)
_Ki_ Shout (6th level)

*Languages:* Rokugani, Spirit Tongue

*Advantages*

Hands of Stone - Double strength damage with barehanded attacks.

*Disadvantages*

Compulsion DC 20 - Will accept a quest to further his honor with little thought as to if he can accomplish it.  Also will turn just an idle request into a sacred quest.

Haunted (3 times a story) - Cho's visions were the result of one of his ancestors attempting to put him on the correct path.  More "corrective" visions may be forthcoming if he does something stupid.  

*Equipment* 
*Obi of giant’s strength* (4,000gp)
*Haori of resistance +1* (1,000gp)
*Yasuki’s furoshiki sack* (2,000gp)
*+1 nunchaku of balance* (3,582gp)
*Bracers of armor +1* (1,000gp)
*2 sun draughts  (as potions of cure moderate wounds)* (600gp)
*Potion of scales of the lizard* (50gp) - This resembles a small lizard made out of sugar.  It must be eaten to get the full effect.
*15 shuriken * (15gp)
*2 Fingers of Jade* - These are pieces of light green jade, thick and flat and about two inches long. (200gp)
*Straw Mat* (5sp)
*Bedroll* (1sp)
*Soap* (5sp)
*Flint & Steel* (1gp)
*10 Day's Rations* (5gp)
*2 Waterskins* (2gp)
*Incense * – Twenty five-inch sticks of sandalwood incense in a green lacquered case with a dragon painted on it; the case also serves as a holder for lit incense. (10gp)

*Money:*
533gp, 9sp

*Appearance:*  Cho is a slightly tall young man, solidly built, with a smooth, hairless head and face.  His eyes are a rich, ruddy brown, and his skin is somewhat tanned and weathered from traveling outdoors.  He wears loose canvan pants with a red and gold obi and haori, plain leather sandles on his feet, with a furoshiki sack in his hand.  Thrust in his obi is a nunchaku and several shuriken.  Under his haori, he has a tattoo of a sun inscribed on his chest in brilliant colors of red, orange, and yellow.

*Personality and History:*  Togashi Cho, member of the Togashi family of the Dragon clan, on the path to becoming one of the ise zumi, the tattooed monks. Born into the monastery, he was to begin training at an early age. His parents were both retired ise zumi, imparting their wisdom to the younger generation. They met and wedded late in life, and perhaps that was the reason Cho was born with a strange birth defect. He has not a single hair on his body. Utterly average in height and weight otherwise, Cho treated his odd defect as a symbol on how to conduct his life.

As he was, he decided to concentrate on smoothness, perfection, and purity to overcome his shortcomings. He has high aspirations for becoming the best ise zumi of the Dragon clan, and trains hard as he can to earn this honor for himself. He has what might be called an excess of zeal, because he takes every task he is offered on the hopes that he might be able to prove and improve himself. Sometimes he suffers from an excess of enthusiasm in attempting to prove himself, for he has difficulty in saying no to even the most difficult of tasks. However, his will is unfailing, even if flesh holds him back.

Known affectionately as "The Hairless One," Cho had two unusual incidents in his youth that cemented his desire to be the best the Dragon clan could offer.  When meditating on a mountain known as the Peak of Storms, he had a vision.  He saw himself, naked and curled up like a small child, looking almost like a smooth egg.  As he watched, he saw cracks appear in his skin, running and forming into tattoos of astounding complexity.  As the tattoos appeared, Cho saw himself unfold and stand, staring at himself.  He now had the haughty mien of a dragon, with ridged and scaled eyebrows and crest.

The second incident was much like the first, though this time he meditated in the garden.  Having driven himself to become as a powerful dragon, he had begun to overreach himself in pride.  Again he beheld a vision of himself as a proud ise zumi with draconic features.  However, now the features began to overtake him, turning him from noble to bestial.  Fangs grew enormously, and his postured hunched like that of a ravening beast.  Cho suddenly understood that the pride of the dragon was overtaking him, and he spent many more days in peaceful meditation and fasting.

He emerged from his contemplation focused not on pride, but on obedience, not on power, but on skill, not on arrogance, but on loyalty.  His change from prideful princeling to obedience penitent surprised the more senior monks, but they were quite willing to believe him.  Now Cho focuses on improving his skill for the good and the righteous, his Clan, and the people.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey guys,

I am sorry if I did not make this clear from the beginning, but I would like you to create your characters using the classes available in the Rokugan campaign setting.  Though I am incorporating elements from the Oriental Adventures book, it does not have the same basic elements that I am looking for.  

Thank you, and appologies to those of you who have already build your characters.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2004)

Umm... since I don't have the Rokugan campaign setting... is the Tattooed Monk in there?


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 20, 2004)

Couple questions before I start building - Should I use the 3.0 or the 3.5 ranger?  I don't have a 3.0 PHB, so it'd be helpful if you could tell me the differences if we're using that one.  

Are you using the rule that we need an ancestor feat or void use?  I was planning on buying an ancestor with points, and I don't especially want void use.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2004)

Hmm... now I shall have to go and buy the appropriate books... in a week or so I shall be more thoroughly informed...


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 20, 2004)

Isida, sorry I overlooked your question earlier.  The answer is that Rokugan doesn't contain any of the same PrCs as the OA book, and actually doesn't even have any monk PrCs.  It has a new monk core class called the inkyo, but it's basically a crappier version in my opinion.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 20, 2004)

I'll put up my Crane samurai tomorrow when I've got a touch more time.  Midterm in anatomy in the morning.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi and thanks for the feedback   



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Li Shenron:  Just a few things about your character.
> 
> Perhaps you should go with levels of samurai in place of fighter levels.  The base attack progression is the same, you gain feats at a similar rate, and you have more appropriate skills.  Fighters are associated more with ronin than with the noble caste.




It was my idea to be Samurai/Shugenja, but reading Oriental Adventures I always find passages where it says that basically this multiclass combination is "almost unheard of", and the book keeps saying how samurais think shugenjas are lame and how shugenjas think samurai are lame   And also it says that all samurais are trained since childhood in the family samurai school, while all shugenjas are trained since childhood in the family shugenja school, so they almost never multiclass!

I thought I understood that a Shugenja which has some combat training always takes the fighter class instead (or otherwise barbarian if belongs to the Unicorn clan, or ranger if belongs to the Crab clan).

It's just the same for me to play either of them, in any case my character concept can be represented well enough. So if you think I should switch to Samurai levels, just let me know (it only takes some extra time to recalculate all skills...).



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Also, I strongly encourage you to get your hands on a Rokugan book.  Most of the feats you have listed aren’t in the Rokugan CS.  Also, you would have more spells available to you as a shugenja.




I see, but currently I only hold a copy of Oriental Adventures, and I haven't seen Rokugan books in the local FLGS, or at least I don't remember. Is that very different? OA seems to always make it clear what is available in Rokugan and what is not.

BTW, the feats I have chosen are all from the PHB except one, are you actually saying that we should not use PHB feats? The only feat from OA is Iaijutsu Master, but if that's not part of Rokugan I can change it.

Mmm... that's weird however, it makes me wonder... *is there any Iaijutsu Focus skill AT ALL in Rokugan???* From Oriental Adventure it looks like it's one core concept of Rokugan campaign setting...



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> I know you are a Crane, but what family are you?  The families are the Asahina, Doji, Daidoji, Kakita and Yasuki.  Asahina are primarily shugenja, Daidoji are the samurai, Doji are the courtiers, Kakita are the artisans and duelists, and Yasuki are the merchants.  You gain a class skill depending on what family you are from, and your starting honor depends on your family as well.




Ok, this is probably my mistake, that I am not familiar with the setting   

Do I have to choose one of those families? I thought it was only an option, so I went with "Fudo" as an hypothetical lesser family. But maybe a "family" in Rokugan means more like a sub-clan rather than family in the western meaning. Those that you mention are included in OA so I can easily pick one of them, only that IIRC it says that ALL Cranes have Diplomacy as extra class skill, it doesn't differentiate between Crane families! Can you tell me which are those skills for each?

Also, would you mind helping me with the following question as well? I thought I read from your links that when two people marry in Rokugan, the wife becomes part of the husband's family. However the wife could be from a higher family than the husband, what happens in that case? I ask you this because I though my character has one parent from a samurai family and another from a shugenja family, only I have to figure out which is which... the idea is that she was mainly trained in the combat arts by the parent of higher family, and privately (and somewhat secretly) trained by the other parent in the magic arts.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 20, 2004)

While I wait for your answer on the background, here's the changes in case I should have Samurai levels instead of Fighter levels:

1) one feat less: drop Skill Focus(Iaijutsu Focus)

2) more skill points: increase Craft(Calligraphy), Craft(Painting), Knowledge(Arcana), Knowledge(Nobility), Spellcraft and Diplomacy by 2 ranks each

3) more class skills: Iaijutsu Focus and Perform(Tea Ceremony) are class skills for the Samurai and therefore their ranks should not be halved

I will post the whole character in the rogue gallery as soon as I know which class


----------



## valeren (Oct 20, 2004)

QUESTION:  I was just wondering, if the game is set in the year 1130, wouldn't that have some problems with Scorpion characters since it was during that year that they have been exiled to the Burning Sands?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 20, 2004)

And to throw in another question...I may have missed it, but how should we do HP? Nearly done with my Shugenja.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 21, 2004)

This looks like a very cool game, DM, and I would love the chance to play in the Rokugan setting but I just don't have the time right now.  But good luck everyone and have fun!


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 21, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I am sorry if I did not make this clear from the beginning, but I would like you to create your characters using the classes available in the Rokugan campaign setting.  Though I am incorporating elements from the Oriental Adventures book, it does not have the same basic elements that I am looking for.
> 
> Thank you, and appologies to those of you who have already build your characters.




Reading the reviews about the Rokugan setting book, it seems like the Samurai and Shugenja classes are almost exactly the same as in Oriental Adventures.

The Samurai has an interesting difference: the ancestral daisho costs XP instead of gold! This raises the question... if I start with a +2 daisho (for a 7th level character), how much Xp do I need to spend and most importantly HOW am I going to spend those Xp? Do I actually need to start one level lower?


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 21, 2004)

*Fudo Ai (almost done)*

Here's Ai's final write-up as a Samurai/Shugenja, which is only missing the equipment.


```
Name:		Ai Fudo
Race:		Human , female
Alignment:	Lawful Neutral
Class:		Samurai 3 / Shugenja 4
Clan:		Crane
Family:		Daidoji
Honor:		3
Glory:		1

Personal Description
Age:		Young Adult
Height:		170cm
Weight:		50kg
Appearance: Probably because of her childish face and fair skin Ai seems at least a couple of years younger than what she is. She is slightly taller than 
average however, very slim, wears long black hair usually fixed with a simple knot, and has very small feet and hands. Perhaps her most peculiar detail 
is her voice, which always sounds very airy and soft, and has made several people say that she would make for a very good courtier.
She usually prefers comfortable clothes and simple sandals rather than dressing more elegant, unless of course she is invited in public or receiving a 
guest, in which occasion she doesn't disdain elaborate clothing.

Racial and clan Features
Size:		medium
Base Speed:	30ft
Skills:		+1 sp/lv, Diplomacy always class skill
Languages:	Rokugani
Favored class:	samurai
Special:		bonus ancestor feat


Base Abilities (32pt)
Strength		12	Intelligence	14
Dexterity	 	14	Wisdom		10
Constitution	12	Charisma		17**

** one level increase

LEVEL 7

Class	Fighter 3 / Shugenja 4

Initiative		+2
BAB		+5
ST		Fort	+3 +1 = +4 base (+1 Con) = +5
		Refl	+0 +1 = +1 base (+2 Dex) = +3
		Will	+3 +4 = +7 base (+0 Wis) = +7
Hp		10 + 2d10 (avg 11) + 4d6 (avg 14)+ 7 (Con) = avg 42

Weapon prof.	(all Simple Weapons)
			jo (club), dagger, quarterstaff
			unarmed strike, gauntlet
			dart, javelin, shortspear
			light crossbow, heavy crossbow, small blowgun
		(all Martial Weapons)
			wakizashi, katana (two-handed)
			battleaxe, warhammer
			greatclub, greatsword
			guisarme, trident, nagamaki, naginata
			composite shortbow, day-kyu (composite longbow)
		
Armor prof.	(Light Armor)
			padded
			bone armor
			ashigaru armor
		(Medium Armor)
			chain shirt
			partial armor

Feats:		lv1 Quick Draw
		lv1 Iaijutsu Master (Crane ancestor feat)
		lv2 Dodge (samurai bonus)
		lv3 Mobility
		lv6 Spring Attack

Skills:		name			ab.	rank		total
		Climb			+1		acp
		Jump			+1		acp
		Swim			+1		acp x2

		Balance			+2		acp
		Escape Artist¤		+2		acp
		Hide¤			+2		acp
		Move Silently¤		+2		acp
		Ride*			+2
		Tumble			+2	10/2		+7
		Use Rope		+2

		Concentration		+1	8		+9

		Appraise			+2
		Craft - Calligraphy*		+2	4		+6
		Craft - Painting*		+2	4		+6
		Forgery¤			+2
		Knowledge (Arcana)*	+2	4		+6
		Knowledge (History)*	+2
		Knowledge (Nobility)*	+2	4		+6
		Knowledge (Religion)*	+2
		Search			+2
		Spellcraft*		+2	4		+6

		Heal			0
		Listen			0
		Sense Motive		0
		Spot			0
		Wilderness Lore		0

		Bluff¤			+3
		Diplomacy		+3	10		+13
		Disguise¤		+3
		Gather Information¤	+3
		Iaijutsu focus		+3	10		+13
		Intimidate		+3
		Perform - Tea ceremony*	+3	2		+5

		tot points spent = 60
		*high skill - the use of this skill is honorable
		¤low skill - the use of this skill is dishonorable

Spells:		0th	6/day			DC 14	+2 Air
		1st	6+1/day			DC 15	+2 Air
		2nd	3+1/day			DC 16	+2 Air

Known:		0th	Guidance
			Daze, Ghost sound, Know direction
			Light, Detect poison, Read magic
		1st	Detect snares and pits
			Feather fall, Expeditious retreat
			Cure light wounds
		2nd	Detect thoughts
			Silence

Class features:	Ancestral Daisho
		Element Focus (Air)
		Sense Elements (10-30ft, 3/day)

Languages:	Rokugani, High Rokugani

Equipment:	(tbd)

Class Tools:	Set of Ofuda (divine focus) (15gp, 3lb)
		Spell Component Pouch (5gp)

Other Gear:	Belt Pouch (1gp) + Trail Ration (3x0,5gp) + Soap (0,5gp)
		Waterskin (1gp)
		several outfits for different weather and occasions

Background:	Fudo Ai is the 5th and youngest daughter of Fudo Yoshimori and Daidoji Akane. The Fudo are a very small family branch of the Crane and as such Ai and her brothers and sisters have always been educated under the leadership of their mother's family, the Daidoji. Although she never quite seemed particularly gifted for combat, and also shown some whimsical behaviour since very young age which raised doubts about her strength to follow the bushido code well, it was decided by her family that Ai should have received regular training in the Daidoji samurai school since her tender age, and after proving to be quite agile she was later focused on the art of iaijutsu technique. Besides, she was teached in traditional skills such as calligraphy, cultural knowledge and the performance of the tea ceremony, as she was supposed to be a well-educated maiden in society as much as a good samurai in battle.
Her father Yoshimori however was never pleased by the fact that his children were all being trained according to the wife family's decisions. Being an expert in more than one kind of magic, he had already tried with Ai's elder brothers to have them also trained as shugenja, but with little success. But he noticed that Ai had a somewhat better disposition towards this, and the fact that she was the youngest - and at the same time the least promising samurai - helped Yoshimori manage to get the Daidoji loose the grip on Ai a bit, and the girl was able to follow her father's training at the same time.
At this day, Fudo Ai is in her early twenty. She is usually addressed as a samurai, for how far her father's trainings have gone is not very much disclosed to anyone, and not even the Daidoji relatives knows her current skills as a shugenja. Because she is still considered somehow an unreliable apprentice in the arts of combat, she has never been assigned important tasks for the Crane clan and she has actually ventured in the shadowlands only once, as part of her samurai training.


Personality:	Normally Ai is very well-versed in etiquette and never shows anger or reveal any other strong emotion. Neverthless in her life she occasionally happens to behave strangely or exaggerately for a day, as she would sometimes need to blow out a burden of hidden and contained feelings; recently she has noticed how this behaviour of hers usually happens after a recurring nightmare where she is lost or abandoned in the shadowlands (whatever may be the reason for this nightmares, it is at present unknown to her). Although she is definitely not shy at all, she also seems to often measure her words as she would like to avoid talking about her private self.
```

Can I choose magic equipment from the Dungeon Master's Guide? From the Oriental Adventure? If I cannot, can you choose the equipment for me from the Rokugan setting book?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 21, 2004)

No background just yet...still curious about how to do HP...


```
[B]Name:[/B] Isawa Renshi
[B]Class:[/B] Shugenja
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Clan:[/B] Phoenix
[B]Ancestor:[/B] Kitsu Taiko(7)[Commune/Summon/Sense Water Spirirts met 
with friendship, +2 Caster Level to Water spells]
[B]Honor:[/b] 2
[b]Glory:[/b] 1
[B]Void:[/b] 2

[B]Str:[/B]  8 -1      [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 15,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2      [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 31 (6d6)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Current HP:[/B] 31
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Init:[/B] +1        
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3      [B]ACP:[/B] -0         

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    14
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +0          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2          +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      5    +2          +7

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Wakizashi                 +3     1d6-1      19-20/x2
+1 Defending Sai          +3     1d4              x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Kami, Rokugani

[B]Abilities:[/B] Elemental Focus(water), Sense Elements(Water)

[b]Advangates:[/b] Benten's Blessing(3)[+2 Cha based skills]

[b]Disadvantages:[/b] Haunt(1), Soft Hearted(2)[DC 20 Will save to take human life] 

[B]Feats:[/B] Dodge, Innate Ability(Path of Inner Peace II, Walk Without Passing,Summon Fog), 
Martial Weapon Proficiency(wakizashi), Simple Weapon Proficiency, Way of the Phoenix, Void Use

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 54       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration              9    +1          +10
Craft(calligraphy)         9    +1          +10
Diplomacy                  9    +3   +2     +14
Knowledge(arcana)          9    +1          +10
Knowledge(history)         9    +1          +10
Spellcraft                 9    +1          +10

[B]Equipment:               Cost     Weight[/B]
Wakizashi                300koku      3 lbs
+1 Defending Sai       8,301koku      2 lbs
Bracers of Armor +2    4,000koku       -
Noble's Outfit            75koku      5 lbs
Ofudas                    15koku      3 lbs

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 13 lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 309koku

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               26    53    80    160   400

[B]Shugenja Spell DC:[/B] 13 + Spell Level
[b]Shugenja Spells Per Day:[/b] 6/7/6/4
[b]Shugenja Spells Known:[/b]
[i]0-level(5+3, DC 13):[/i] Accounts of Shorihotsu([i]Detect Magic[/i])*, Commune with Elements, 
Crow's Vision([i]Know Direction[/i]), Minor Blessing of Inari([i]Purify Food/Drink[/i])*, 
Stun the Mind([i]Daze[/i]), Summon Water([i]Create Water[/i])*, Virtue, Wisdom of Fortunes([i]Read Magic[/i])
[i]1-level(3+2, DC 14):[/i] Castle of Water*, Detect Taint*, False Face([i]Change Self[/i]), 
Summon Fog([i]Obscuring Mist[/i])*, Walk Without Passing([i]Pass Without Trace[/i])
[i]2-level(2+1, DC 15):[/i] Know the Min([i]Detect Thoughts[/i]), Mend the Spirit([i]Lesser Restoration[/i])*, 
Path of Inner Peace II([i]Cure Moderate Wounds[/i])*
[i]3-level(2+0, DC 16):[/i] Remove Disease*, Walking Upon the Waves([i]Water Walk[/i])*
*Water Spells

[B]Age:[/B] 23
[B]Height:[/B] 5'5"
[B]Weight:[/B] 125 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale

[B]Appearance:[/B] Renshi has short, clean cut black hair and calm brown
 eyes. He is not the tallest of his clan, but neither is he very short. His face
 is soft and devoid of sharp edges, which seems to flow(literally) into the 
long robes. Among many, he woul be considered very attractive. They are 
a firey Phoenix red, which is ironic in his devotion to water.

[B]Personality:[/B] Isawa Renshi is calm, and slow to anger or action. His 
emotions rule him more than anything, and they flow like the waters of the ocean. While he sees himself as a healer and pillar of strength, Renshi will 
fight if necissary, though he has always had problems with the idea of taking
 a human life.

[B]Background:[/B] Renshi, like most others, was born into his place. Unlike some, however, he was born into the perfect place. As a member of the Isawa family, he had access to the magic of the world from a young age, and
 his talent in this field was easily seen and developed. He grew up learning
 the truth about magic and how to develop it within himself. However, unlike many in his family, he has only taken a small interest in the Void. He sees
 that it has great potential and power, but that is not what he seeks. He
 simply seeks to prove his honor to the ruling members of the family, and
 hopefully one take take a place among the elders. Of course, this will most
 likely be a tough road for one ruled by their emotions, as he can make comments or take actions where one should not in the normal course of 
proper behavior. While his family can accept this, it would be dangerous for
 himself to act soley from his emotions within a more public setting. Every so
 often, he finds that these actions attract the ire of an ancestor, who comes
 to haunt him, expressing their distaste in ways that are more than worrying.
```


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 21, 2004)

Since we haven't heard from DN in awhile, and I have too much freetime on my hands today, I'm going to try to answer some of the Rokugan questions floating around here, and consolidate the rules questions that we need DN's answers for.  Hopefully I won't be stepping on anyone's toes too much.   

The family names for the clans in Rokugan are all-inclusive, so any character from one of the clans has to be from one of the major families.  Each family has it's own starting honor, specific class skill, and favored class.  The Daidoji are a militant family, known for their guerilla tactics in battle. They have 2 starting honor, hide as a class skill, and fighter as a favored class.  The Togashi have 2 starting honor, concentration as a class skill, and inkyo as a favored class.   Li Shenron, you may prefer the Kakita, who are known for their duelists and artists.  They have 3 starting honor, Iajutsu focus as a class skill, and samurai as a favored class.  Yes, Iajutsu focus is a skill in Rokugan.  

 A Samurai/Shugenga is normally not allowed, (Rokugan p. 39) but I think we can assume DN is ignoring that restriction. 

In Rokugan, shugenga are priests, and the ability to speak to the gods, or kami, is a treasured gift.  It would be highly unusual for a shugenga to be trained in secret.  On the other hand, While it isn't common practice, there's no real stigma against a shugenga receiving martial training as well.  

Valeran, I assumed DN meant the beginning of 1130, before Toturi (the emperor) disappeared and the scorpion were exiled.  If I'm wrong, then being a scorpion probably wouldn't be viable.  

On to the rules questions:

I've also been confused by the stuff DN has said regardng what feats and classes we can use.  While some of the OA PrCs (singh ranger) wouldn't work in Rokugan, others (shiba protector, tattooed monk, iajutsu master) are part of the Rokugan mythos and don't have counterparts in the Rokugan book.  In addition, several npcs in the Rokugan book have PrCs from OA. For example, Utaku Xieng Chi on p. 20 is a battle maiden.  Similarly, I don't understand why any feats from the PHB or OA would be removed.  DN, could you clarify this?

We need to know how we're determining HPs past first level, I need to know if I should use the 3.0 or 3.5 ranger (and what the differences are if 3.0) and if we still need an ancestor feat if we buy an ancestor with points.  

Whew.  So did I miss or screw up anything?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey everyone!  Please bear with me; I am still trying to juggle school and my free time activities.  Barring this recent trouble with the boards being down, I usually am online everyday, so I will answer your questions.  It may not be within minutes after you post them, but I will answer them!  Okay then, back to it!

Kangaxx:  Just to keep things consistent, go with the 3.0 Ranger.  It has the fighter progression for BAB, good Fort save progression, poor Reflex and Will progression, the Track feat at 1st level, and the 1st favored enemy at 1st.    HD is d10, and skills are at 4 + Int.


Li Shenron:  Go with the fighter/shugenja combo if you’re more comfortable with it.  I was merely offering the other as an alternative.

Yes, Iajutsu focus is still a skill in Rokugan.

You may use PHB feats, as well as feats from the Rokugan and OA books.  Please forgive me for the previous confusion.

Each family has a favored class, a different starting honor, and a skill that becomes a class skill for them.  The starting class listed below is in place of the set Diplomacy class skill listed in the OA book.  The Doji’s favored class is Courtier, their starting honor is 3, and their class skill is Knowledge (etiquette).  The Daidoji’s favored class is fighter, their starting honor is 2, and their class skill is Hide.  The Asahina’s favored class is Shugenja, their starting honor is 3, and their class skill is Knowledge (Shintao).  The Kakita’s favored classes are either samurai or courtier, their starting honor is 3, and their class skill is either Iajutsu focus or Perform.  The Yasuki’s favored class is fighter, their starting honor is 2, and their class skill is Battle.

If a woman from a higher caste marries into another, she is considered to be part of that family.  Her original family might “check up” on their relative, but for all intents and purposes she is no longer part of that family.  

About your question regarding the ancestral daisho: See below.

Finally, your updated character!  Looks good.  I gave you the information regarding each of the vassal families above, so just make the necessary changes depending on the family that you chose.  As far as gear, you get the starting gold listed for your level from the DMG.  Weapons and armor may come from either OA, or Rokugan, and you may only use the magic items listed in the OA book.  

Your background looks okay for the most part, but I do see a few minor difficulties.  Would you please send me an email ( darknemesis6878@cs.com ) and we’ll get them worked out.


Valeren:  Sent you an email regarding your questions.


Ankh-Morpork Guard:  Isawa Renshi looks good!  Still need a background for your character.  As far as the numbers go, Kitsu Taiko as an ancestor is 7 points, not 6.

See below about hit points.


All:  
The ancestral daisho: If you’re taking samurai classes, then you’ve probably noticed that you need to sacrifice a certain number to experience points to increase the weapon bonus.

For a +1, it’s 80.  +2 is 320.  +3 is 720.  +4 is 1280.  I’ll consider the first level of experience already spent, so your ancestral weapon is now considered to be +1.  Since we’re just starting the game, each person only has 1 more experience point than what they needed to make their level (so, for example, Li Shenron has 21,001 XP for a 7th level character).  You have a choice about raising your daisho to +2; you can either spend 3 building points to make it automatically a +2, or you can wait until your character gains the necessary experience.

Hit points: Go with maximum hit points at first level and 80% after that, rounding up.

I’m afraid there was a typo in the opening post: the starting year is 1160, well after the Scorpion’s reinstatement as a clan.

As far as feats go, you may choose feats from the PHB, the OA book, or the Rokugan book.  Please forgive my earlier confusion in that respect.      Please use the base classes from the Rokugan book.  Any prestige classes from the Rokugan book will be allowed; any prestige classes from the OA book or the Clan secrets book must be pre-approved.  No, you don’t need an ancestor feat if you purchase an ancestor.

Okay!  I think I just about got everything, but if I missed anything, feel free to throw blunt and heavy objects.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 22, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Ankh-Morpork Guard:  Isawa Renshi looks good!  Still need a background for your character.  As far as the numbers go, Kitsu Taiko as an ancestor is 7 points, not 6.
> 
> See below about hit points.




Could have sworn it was listed as 6...ah well, I shall edit that in a little bit and get things all cleaned up. Background'll probably be done tommorrow


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 22, 2004)

So... could I use the tattooed monk class?  Or would you prefer I not and got with the other class?  Just checking, I shall be getting my Rokugan book and Way of the Open Hand in 3-5 days.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 22, 2004)

*Relief. *

I'm progressing with getting the Rokugan Campaign setting.   
For fast and dirty, can I exchange free ancestor feat for normal feat ?
And are there maior diffrences between Rogue in OA and Rogue in Rokugan CS ?  Cheers everybody.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 22, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Li Shenron:  Go with the fighter/shugenja combo if you’re more comfortable with it.  I was merely offering the other as an alternative.




Ok, in that case I will be Fighter/Shugenja. Gamewise it doesn't make a difference to me, but since it is said that Samurai/Shugenja is very very rare, I'd rather not choose that one. Not having a strict bushido code also probably makes the PC slightly easier to play for me.



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Each family has a favored class, a different starting honor, and a skill that becomes a class skill for them.  The starting class listed below is in place of the set Diplomacy class skill listed in the OA book.  The Doji’s favored class is Courtier, their starting honor is 3, and their class skill is Knowledge (etiquette).  The Daidoji’s favored class is fighter, their starting honor is 2, and their class skill is Hide.  The Asahina’s favored class is Shugenja, their starting honor is 3, and their class skill is Knowledge (Shintao).  The Kakita’s favored classes are either samurai or courtier, their starting honor is 3, and their class skill is either Iajutsu focus or Perform.  The Yasuki’s favored class is fighter, their starting honor is 2, and their class skill is Battle.




Strange that none of these families have Diplomacy as class skill, since that was the skill for EVERY Crane in OA. However, I don't necessarily need to have a top rank in that skill.

One question: do ALL members of a family have the same surname? Or does a "family" include more surnames? My character has parents from 2 different families, but do marriages happen between members of the same family?



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> If a woman from a higher caste marries into another, she is considered to be part of that family.  Her original family might “check up” on their relative, but for all intents and purposes she is no longer part of that family.




I'll have to twink the background then.



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Your background looks okay for the most part, but I do see a few minor difficulties.  Would you please send me an email ( darknemesis6878@cs.com ) and we’ll get them worked out.




Ok.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 22, 2004)

Isida:  Sure, go for it.

Rikandur:  Nope.  Just use the 3.0 rogue from the PHB.

Li Shenron:  


> Ok, in that case I will be Fighter/Shugenja. Gamewise it doesn't make a difference to me, but since it is said that Samurai/Shugenja is very very rare, I'd rather not choose that one. Not having a strict bushido code also probably makes the PC slightly easier to play for me.




Sounds good to me.  But be careful!  Bushido applies to all characters, not just those of the samurai class.  How closely one follows it determines any honor gains or losses.

Yes, all members of a particular vassal family have the same surname.  Ordinarily, marriages happen between two different vassal families, though if the male only recently became a member of the clan, a marriage might take place within that family.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 23, 2004)

*Shinjo Karage*

Here's unicorn courtier version 1.0:


```
Name: Shinjo Karage
Class: Courtier/Ranger
Race: Human (Shinjo)
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Honor: 2.0
Glory: 1.0

Str: 10 +0  ( 2p.)     Level: 5/1        XP: 15,001
Dex: 16 +3  ( 10p.)    BAB: +3         HP: 39 (6 + 1d10 + 4d6 + 5)
Con: 12 +1  ( 4p.)     Grapple: +3     Dmg Red: -
Int: 14 +2  ( 6p.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: -
Wis: 16*+3  ( 8p.)     Init: +3        Spell Save: -
Cha: 14 +2  ( 6p.)     ACP: -0         Spell Fail: -

*raised at 4th level

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:             10                 +3                      13
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 10

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      3    +1    +2     +6
Ref:                       1    +3    +2     +6
Will:                      4    +3    +4     +11

Weapons:                Attack   Damage     Critical    Range
Wakizashi                  +4*    1d6        19-20x2
MW Yumi (longbow)          +10*   1d8+2        20x3     0'-30'
MW Yumi (longbow)          +9*    1d8          20x3     30'-70'

* +2 if mounted from Way of the Unicorn

Languages: Rokugani, High Rokugani, Moto

Abilities: Bonus Feat, Bonus skill points, wilderness lore is always a class skill, 
ranger as favored class, Favored Enemy(animal), Wealth, Talent, Style and Grace, Gossip, 
Courtier Ability(Weakness is my Strength)

Advantages/disadvantages: Benten's Blessing(3), Luck(3), Voice(2), 
Coward(-3), Low Pain Threshhold(-5) 

Ancestor: Ide (4)

Feats:
Point Blank Shot (1st level)
Way of the Unicorn (human bonus)
Track (ranger bonus)
Iron Will (courtier bonus)
Precise Shot (3rd level)
Versatile (Ride and Mimic) (Courtier Bonus)
Ichi-Miru (6th level)

Skill Points: 95       Max Ranks: 9/4.5
Skills:                  Ranks  Mod  Syn  Misc  Total
Bluff                      9    +2         +8    +19
Diplomacy                  9    +2   +6    +8    +25
Games(Go)                  5    +3         +0    +8
Games(Sadane)              5    +2         +8    +15
Gather Information         6    +2         +8    +16
Handle Animal              1    +2         +6    +9
Innuendo                   4    +3   +2    +2    +11
Intimidate                 3    +2   +2    +8    +15
Intuit Direction           2    +3         +0    +5
Knowledge(Etiquette)       5    +2         +0    +7
Knowledge(Nobility/Royalty)5    +2         +0    +7
Mimic                      3    +2   +2    +8    +15
Listen                     8    +3         +0    +11
Ride                       3    +3         +0    +6
Search                     5    +2         +0    +7
Sense Motive               9    +3         +6    +18
Spot                       8    +3         +10   +21
Wilderness Lore            5    +3         +0    +8


Equipment:                      Cost  Weight  Charges
Quiver of Tsuruchi           1800 koku   1lb
-Masterwork Yumi (longbow)    375 koku   2lb
-Wakizashi                    300 koku   3lb
-40 arrows                      2 koku   6lb
Bracers of Archery           5100 koku   1lb
Haori of Resistance +2       4000 koku   1lb
Eyes of the Eagle            1000 koku   0lb
Traveling Clothes               5 koku   0lb
Heichi*                       150 koku   -lb
-Studded Leather Barding      100 koku  40lb
-Riding Saddle                 10 koku  25lb
-Saddlebags                     4 koku   8lb
-Flint and Steel                1 koku   0lb
-4 days rations                 2 koku   4lb
-Courtier's Outfit             30 koku   6lb
-Caligraphy Brush + Ink Stone   1 bu     0lb 
-Paper x9                      36 bu     1lb                    

*Heichi is a Shinjo Steed, as per the Shinjo starting package.  
He is just like a light war horse except that he has 30 hps, 
and a +3 armor bonus from his barding.

Total Weight: 14lb             Money:  87 koku  3 bu

                          Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                33    66   100   200   500

Age: 19
Height: 5' 7"
Weight: 152lb
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Short Black
Skin: Fair White
```

Notes:  An item with a dash in front of it means it's stored in the container (or on the horse) above it.  I currently have his wakizashi listed as being in the quiver of tsuruchi, since I figured it could fit in an extradimensional space designed to fit a spear or bow.   

I applied the bonus from voice to bluff, diplomacy, games(sudane), gather info, innuendo, intimidate, and mimic.  Let me know if you want me to handle that differently.

One question regarding the Ide ancestor; would it count as being unarmed if I'm wearing the quiver of tsuruchi, but haven't taken any weapons out of it?

You mentioned magic item wish lists for our characters... if you ask Karage, he would want anything that improves his social skills.  However it would probably be more beneficial to him overall if he received a magic bow that would improve his damage output.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Hyota : Male Human Shugenja 8*

Hyota
Male Human Shugenja 8
Alignment: Lawful Good
Honor: 2
Glory: 1
Clan: Fox
Family: Kitsune

Height: 4' 8"
Weight: 72#
Hair: Fox Red
Eyes: Green
Age: 13

Str: 8 (-1) [0 points]
Dex: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Con: 10 (+0) [2 points] 
Int: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Wis: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Cha: 24 (+7) [16 points, +2 level, +4 Kataginu]

Class Abilities: Elemental focus (earth), sense elements

Hit Dice: 6d6
HP: 31
AC: 12
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft.

Saves:
Fort +2 [2 base, +0 Con]
Ref +4 [2 base, +2 Dex]
Will +8 [6 base, +2 Wis]

BAB: +4
MAB: +3
RAB: +6

Skills:
Appraise +2 [0 ranks, +2 Int]
Balance +2 [0 ranks, +2 Dex]
Bluff +5 [0 ranks, +7 Cha, +2 Blessing, -4 Can’t Lie]
Climb -1 [0 ranks, -1 Str]
Concentration +11 [11 ranks, +0 Con]
Craft +2 [0 ranks, +2 Int]
Diplomacy +30 [11 ranks, +7 Cha, +2 Blessing, +10 Obi]
Disguise +9 [0 ranks, +7 Cha, +2 Blessing]
Escape Artist +2 [0 ranks, +2 Dex]
Forgery +2 [0 ranks, +2 Int]
Gather Information +9 [0 ranks, +7 Cha, +2 Blessing]
Heal +13 [11 ranks, +2 Wis]
Hide +2 [0 ranks, +2 Dex]
Intimidate +9 [0 ranks, +7 Cha, +2 Blessing]
Jump -1 [0 ranks, -1 Str]
Knowledge (elements) +10 [8 ranks, +2 Int]
Knowledge (spirit realm: chikushudo) +6 [4 ranks, +2 Int]
Listen +2 [0 ranks, +2 Wis]
Move Silently +2 [0 ranks, +2 Dex]
Perform +9 [0 ranks, +7 Cha, +2 Blessing]
Ride +2 [0 ranks, +2 Dex]
Scry +13 [11 ranks, +2 Int]
Search +2 [0 ranks, +2 Int]
Sense Motive +2 [0 ranks, +2 Wis]
Spellcraft +13 [11 ranks, +2 Int]
Spot +2 [0 ranks, +2 Wis]
Swim -1 [0 ranks, -1 Str]
Use Rope +2 [0 ranks, +2 Dex]
Wilderness Lore +13 [11 ranks, +2 Wis]

Feats:
Void Use (human bonus)
Way of the Fox (1st level)
Depths of the Void (3rd level)
Superior Elemental Focus (6th level)

Languages: Rokugani, Chikushudo, Kami

Spell/Day: 6/8/7/6/4
Spells Known: 5+4/4+2/3+1/2+1/2+0
0e: Call Earth, Hands of Clay, Fire From the Forge, Kami’s Hand, Kami’s Protection
0:  Accounts of Shorihotsu, Commune with Elements, Moment of Peace, Wisdom of the Fortunes
1e: Anger of Earth, Biting Steel, Iuchi’s Armor, Walk Without Passing
1: Gift of Kami, Path to Inner Peace
2e: Armor of the Emperor, Grasp of the Kami, Tetsubo of Earth
2: Path to Inner Peace II
3e: Aid of the Kami, Biting Steel II
3: Path to Inner Peace III
4e: Anchor the Soul, Immortal Steel

Advantages [3]:
Benten’s Blessing (3) - People are attracted to you. It may be your looks or your charm, or it may be both. You just have that certain "something." Whenever you make a Charisma based skill check, you may add +2 to the die roll.

Disadvantages [18]:
Can’t Lie (3) - A character with this disadvantage just can't tell a good lie. He is at –4 to any Bluff check.
Doubt (4) - You have a problem. You have no confidence in one of your starting skills (chosen by the GM). Though you train and train, you still don't excel. The knowledge is there, but the doubt always lingers. In game terms, every time this skill is used, the DC required for the character to succeed is raised by 10.
Epilepsy (4) - Epilepsy is a rare disease, which can cause rigidity of muscles, shaking symptoms, and even death. It is a genetic dysfunction, which often arises when the character is under stress. Also, flashing lights (such as a fireworks display) can trigger a seizure. The Rokugani believe that a character with this malady has been touched by the kami, and that they are a channel for divine influences. Thus, any character that shows obvious signs of epilepsy (shaking fits, spasms, etc.) might be shunned by common society, but treated as a mystic or holy man by those brave enough to come near. When a character with Epilepsy is in a stressful situation, they must make a Will save at a DC of 15 to resist a seizure. If the character enters a seizure, they may make Willpower roll each round at a DC of 20 to end the seizure.
Phobia [Hematophobia - fear of blood] (4) - Every time you encounter your phobia, all rolls you make are at a penalty equal to the number of points you gained from this disadvantage. You may spend a Void Point to avoid this penalty for a single action.
Small (3) - You are below average height and weight. Your weapon is counted as one size category smaller when calculating damage.

Ancestors [3]:
Osusuki & Akomachi (3) - Fox characters who purchase Osusuki and Akomachi as Ancestors are descended from the kits of their union, through human form. They automatically have the unusual green eyes of the Kitsune family. Further, they gain a +2 bonus for any die rolls made when they are in the forest of Kitsune Mori.
Kitsune Taboo - The individual cannot eat rice, but must make due with the natural berries and foods of the forest, supplemented by a diet of fish and fowl. In this way, they attune themselves to the forest, rather than to agriculture and the ways of mankind, and remember the kitsune oath to Inari, Lesser Fortune of Rice.

Equipment:
Kataginu of Charisma +4 (16,000 koku, 2#, worn)
Jade Wakizashi +1 (8,800 koku, 3#, left side)
Courtier’s Obi (2,000 koku, 1#, worn)
Pouch (1 koku, 0.5#, right side)
Ofudas (15 koku, 3#, pouch)
Traveler’s outfit (free, 5#, worn)
3 Potions of Path to Inner Peace (150 koku, 0#, pouch)

Money:
34 koku (pouch)

Appearance:
Hyota looks like an ordinary thirteen year old save for his fiery red hair and his piercing green eyes. Over his traveling clothes he wears a finely woven kataginu and an exquisite obi across his chest. On his left side is a wakizashi scabbard with the wakizashi plainly within. His remaining possessions reside in a pouch at his right side.

Personality:
Hyota seems distant, as if always in deep thought, but is ever ready to assist should his aid be needed. He seems self conscious about his obvious small size. Even with his great knowledge he seems to doubt his abilities at times.

History:
At an early age Hyota showed signs that he was somehow different from the other children of the Fox Clan. As a toddler his parents often found him appearing to read the scrolls that were around their home. But when he started talking at the age of two it was quickly apparent that he not only had been reading the scrolls but had memorized them all. So at the age of three he was enrolled in the Kitsune shugenja school. His epilepsy was seen as a holy gift.

At the age of seven he had learned all that his teachers could teach him. Frustrated by finding that there was limits to his teachers’ knowledge, Hyota quested deep into the Kitsune Forest where he communed with the Chikushudo. The spirits taught him more then he could learn from his earthly masters.

At the age of eleven he returned to his clan from the Chikushudo. His father gave him the family jade wakizashi. His mother gave him a special kataginu. The clan leader gave him a fine obi and several potions. They bid him farewell for he decided that he should travel the lands to learn more of this great world he lives in.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2004)

*Ikoma Itarabi Human Rogue/Courtier*

Okay, Consider this now a final draft. I just got Secrets of the Lion today, so I may flavor the background a bit more this weekend, but basically I'm done. I got rid of the Mithril and pickup an Obsidian dagger in case that Oni ever shows up again. 

Scotley


Ikoma Itarabi (born Sukui)
Male Human Rogue2/Courtier4
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Honor: 3
Glory: 1
Favored Class: Courtier
Clan: Lion

Height: 5' 7"
Weight: 128 lbs.
Hair: Black, Short  
Eyes: Black
Age: 29

Str: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Dex: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Con: 12 (+1) [4 points] 
Int: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Wis: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Cha: 17 (+3) [10 points, +1 bonus for 4th level]

Class and Racial Abilities:
Bonus ancestor feat at 1st level, 4 extra skill points at 1st level, 1 extra skill point per level beyond 1st, Trap Finding/Disabling, Sneak Attack +1d6, Evasion, Wealth 50gp x cha mod. per year bonus, Style and Grace +4 bonus to cha skills in social setting, Gossip—special gather information check on meeting someone known in Rokugani society, Taunt and Rally (bless allies in 50’ radius and doom one opponent per 3 levels)

Hit Dice: 6d6+6 (80% after 1st level)
HP: 36
AC: 19 (+5 Chain Shirt,+2Dex,+2Dodge) 15 Flat Foot, 14 Touch -1 to skills where armor is a factor. 
Init: +4 (+2Dex, +2Feat)  Special roll two dice and keep the better for Quick advantage.
Speed: 30 ft. 

Saves:
Fort +2 [+1 base, +1Con]
Ref +6 [+4 base, +2Dex]
Will +8 [+4 base, +2Wis, +2Feat] 

BAB: +3
Weapon/Armor Proficiency—Light Armor, All Simple Weapons plus—Yumi (longbow), Daikyu (Great Composite Bow), Wakizashi (Masterwork short sword)  
Melee Attack: +4 (bab +3, Str+1)

  Wakizashi +5 1d6+1 s Crit 19-20
  Jo +4 1d6+1 b Crit x3
  Dagger +4 1d4+1 p Crit 19-20
  Dagger MW Obsidian +3 1d4-1 (1 min.) p Crit 19-20
  Sap +4 1d6+1 Subdual b Crit x2

Ranged Attack: +5 (bab +3, Dex+2) 

  MW Yami (Longbow) +6 or +4/+4 1d8+1 p Crit x3 Range 70’
  Nage-Yari (Javelin) +5 1d6+1 p Crit x2 Range 20’
  Dagger +5 1d4+1 p Crit 19-20 Range 10’


Skills: (8+2Int)  Rogue—50, Courtier—40, +1 for bonus language, +9 human bonus
Appraise r +2 [0, +2Int]
Balance r +4 [0, +2Dex, +2Syn] ac
Battle r +3 [1, +2Wis]
Bluff*^ b +10 [5, +3 Cha, Benten’s Blessing+2] ls—falsehoods only
Climb r +1 or +3 [0, +1Str, +2Syn-using rope] ac
Craft c +2 [0, +2Int] ls
Craft-Poison r +3 or +5 [1, +2Int, +2Syn-herbal only] ls
Concentration xx +1 [0, +1Con] 
Decipher Script b +2 [0, +2Int]  
Diplomacy*^ b +9 [0, +3 Cha, +4Syn, Benten’s Blessing+2]
Disable Device r 7 [5, +2Int]
Disguise*^ r 12 [5, +3Cha, Benten’s Blessing+2, +2Syn] ls
Escape Artist r +4 [0, +2Dex, +2Syn] ls
Forgery r +2 [0, +2Int] ls
Gather Information*^ b +14 [9, +3Cha, Benten’s Blessing+2]
Games-Go, Shogi c +10 [7, +3Wis]
Games-Sadane*^ c +10 [5, +3Cha, Benten’s Blessing+2]
Heal xx +4 [0, +2Wis, +2Syn]
Hide r +2 [0, +2Dex] ac
Innuendo*^ r +6 or +8 [1, +3Cha, Benten’s Blessing+2, +2Syn—send or intercept message]
Intimidate*^ r +5 [0, +3Cha, +2Syn, Benten’s Blessing+2]
Intuit Direction r +3 [1, +2Wis]
Jump r +3 [0, +1Str, +2Syn]
Knowledge, Etiquette c +3 [1, +2Int]
Knowledge, History +3[1, +2Int, +1 Clan bonus skill]
Knowledge, Local c +3 [1, +2Int]
Knowledge, Nobility and Royalty c +3 [1, +2Int]
Knowledge, Research c +3 [1, +2Int]
Listen b +7 [5, + 2Wis] 
Mimic*^ r +8 [1, +3Cha, +2Syn, Benten’s Blessing+2] ls
Move Silently +2 [0, +2Dex] ac
Open Lock r +3 [1, +2Dex] ls
Perform*^ b +9 [4, +3 Cha, Benten’s Blessing+2] Dance, Drama, Lute, Storytelling
Pick Pockets r +5 [1, +2Dex, +2Syn] ac ls
Profession-Herbalist b +7 [5, +2Wis] ls
Read Lips b +3 [1, +2Int]
Ride xx +2 [0, +2Dex]
Search b +11 [9, +2Int]
Sense Motive b +7 [5, +2Wis]
Spot b +12 [8, +2Wis, +2Feat]
Swim r + +2 [1, +1Str] ac special
Tea Ceremony c +3 [1, +2Wis]
Tumble r +7 [5, +2Dex] ac
Use Magic Device* r +10 [5, +3Cha, Benten’s Blessing+2]
Rope Use r +7 [5, +2Dex]
Wilderness Lore xx +2 [0, +2Wis]

* May be effected by “Voice” +2
^ May be effected by "Style and Grace" +4
Ls—low skill
Ac—Armor check
c—Courtier skill, r Rogue skill, b both class have as a class skill, xx cross class skill  

Feats:  Iron Will (bonus 2nd level Courtier)--+2 to will saves, Armor Focus (Light Armor)--+2 dodge bonus, Point Blank Shot--+1 to attack and damage with ranged weapons to 30’, Warrior Instinct (ancestor)--+2 Initiative and spot.

Languages: Rokugani

Advantages:

Benten’s Blessing (3)
People are attracted to you. It may be your looks or your charm, or it may be both. You just have that certain "something." Whenever you make a Charisma based skill check, you may add +2 to the die roll.

Quick (3)
You're just faster than other folks. When determining Initiative, roll two dice and keep the higher.

Servant (Variable--4 points: Spy)
Normally, a samurai has a single servant who manages his home and general needs. If you wish to have more servants than that, you can purchase it with this Advantage. You should not have more than your Glory x 3 servants. Monks may not have servants.

Voice (2)
A character with Voice has a +2 bonus for any skill rolls involving speaking.

Luck (3)
For every level (one for Itarabi) of Luck, you may re-roll one unsuccessful roll during a session.

Disadvantages:

Compulsion DC 15 (2) - Cannot pass up a chance to play and bet on games including Go, Shogi and Sedane. Must make a Will save every time you confront your compulsion to keep you from losing control.

Haunted (3 times a story--2) - Itarabi's brother often lets him know he is not living up to the family name. You are haunted by the spirit of an ancestor who is not happy with you. He is distracting, insulting, and irritating, but he is also your ancestor, which means all you can do is try to do better.

Wrath of the Kami—Water and Air (3 points per element)
There is something about you that the spirits of Rokugan do not like. Perhaps your soul was born unclean, your ancestors wish to show their disfavor of you, or you have offended them in some way. In any case, the kami of the Empire go out of their way to harm you when they are directed to do so by a shugenja. Choose one or more elements. Any time a spell of any element chosen is cast to harm or hinder you directly; it is cast as if the caster were 2 levels higher.

Equipment: 
Royal Outfit (bonus)
Noble Outfits x3 (225gp)
Courtier Outfits x5 (150gp)
Jewelry (300gp)
Traveler Outfit (1gp)
Cold Weather Outfit (8gp)
Chain Shirt +1 (1100gp)
Tabi of Spider Climbing (2000gp)
Twilight Lantern (2000gp)
3 score arrows (3gp)
2 Sleep Arrows (264gp)
Quiver of Tsurushi (1800gp)
3 Daggers (6gp)
Masterwork Obsidian Dagger (2,302gp)
6 Nage-yari (javelin) (18gp)
Jo Staff
Sap (1gp)
Masterwork Mighty Yumi (Longbow) (475gp)
Masterwork Biwa (Lute) (100gp)
Masterwork Thieves Tools (100gp)
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (750gp)
Bone Shield Talisman (50gp) (Sanctuary)
Feather of the Crane Talisman (50gp) (Feather Fall)
Disguise Kit (50gp)
Healers Kit (50gp)
Magnifying Glass (100gp)
Masterwork Tea Service (100gp)
Merchant’s Scale (2gp)
Silk Rope 100’ (20gp)
Straw Mat (5sp)
Bedroll (1sp)
Pony x4 (1 wartrained) (190gp)
2 pack, 1 military and 1 riding saddle, 2 sets saddle bags, tack. (50gp)
Flint & Steel (1gp)
3 Waterskins, 1 Sake, 1 Plum Wine, 1 Water (23gp)
Tent (10gp)
Lap Desk (50gp) Black Lacquer with brass lion inlay—brushes, paper, ink stones, candles, seal, 
Travel chest large (250gp) Cedar lined Black Lacquer with brass lion inlay—good lock, soap, razors, brushes, towels, silk pillow, paper lanterns x2, oils, perfume, mirror, storage for kits and clothes. 

Money:
356gp +150gp for the good of the Lion clan and Ikoma family (refreshed annually), 16sp 

Appearance: 
 Itarabi is a handsome young man of average height and build. He would be unremarkable merely for his appearance, yet there is something about him that makes him the center of attention when he enters the room. All eyes are upon him as he strides confidently past in the finest clothes. This is compounded whenever he speaks. His voice is compelling and people find that they want to hear what he has to say no mater how mundane. He is a favorite at society functions and always on the guest list for every occasion. The children flock to him when he fulfills his roll as a storyteller for his clan. He is clean-shaven and his hair is cut stylishly and never seems out of place. He is always clad in immaculately tailored black red silks with the Lion boldly stitched in Gold. The finely wrought Wakizashi with the ivory handle and golden lion’s head pommel is worn proudly at his side as a mark of his honor and station. Its scabbard is covered in painted silk depicting scenes of the pastoral glory of the Lion lands. A light chainshirt hidden carefully under tailored clothes serves to make him look fuller of chest and broader of shoulder.

Personality and History: 
 Ikoma Itarabi is living a lie. He is in fact an imposter. He is the illegitimate half brother of the deceased Itarabi and his real name is the more humble Sukui. He started life as an unrecognized illegitimate son of an Ikoma noble. He was a teenager before he even knew who his father was. His mother was not of the noble class and was a simple herbal doctor. His father had come to know her through her practice. Sukui was raised to follow in his mother’s footsteps, but he found the life of gathering and dispensing herbs to be boring and craved the excitement of the streets. He loved to play games and gamble from a young age. An expensive habit for a young man of limited means. He found that information about his mother’s patients’ medical concerns was valuable. He also had a gift for getting others to tell him their secrets. By the time he was twenty he had a reputation as an informant. He moved in noble circles, but always by the back door. Occasionally, he prepared more dangerous mixtures of herbs for clients—things that could cause sleep, illness or induce people to talk more freely than they should. He occasionally even acquired things from their rightful owner for others, but gathering knowledge and secrets was his forte. The gambling continued to be his favorite pastime and within a year of his mother’s death Sukui had lost his mother’s shop. He turned increasingly to the sale of information to feed his habit. Occasionally, he preformed other tasks for underworld figures to pay off his debts as well. 
 His brother Itarabi became a frequent customer and often employed Sukui to find out things for him. While Itarabi looked much like his brother he was somewhat dull and socially awkward. He needed the extra information Sukui could provide in order to succeed in his duties as Courtier. He began to take Sukui with him as he traveled so that his skills were always at hand. Thus, Sukui began to learn the role of a Courtier and get to know the appearance, habits and secrets of other important people, though he was always in the shadows. Itarabi’s career, which had been stalled by his limited ability, began to advance. The relationship proved favorable to both brothers for some years. 
 One night a little over a year ago Itarabi was sent on an important mission to the Crane Clan. He was traveling with Sukui and Shinoba the master of his household as well as other servants and men at arms. They were camped by a lake in the mountains near the edge of the Lion lands. Itarabi had wisely forbidden his servants to gamble. During Shinoba’s watch Sukui convinced him and a couple of the men to slip away from camp to play Shogi and drink plum wine. As they played, one of the fierce Oni of the mountains slipped into camp and began to slay all the people sleeping in the camp. Itarabi and his surviving men fought bravely, but with so many already slain it was hopeless. When Sukui and the others returned to camp they found the bodies of Itarabi and his men floating in the lake where the Oni had taken great pleasure in drowning them. The men at arms immediately committed seppuku out of guilt for deserting their post. Shinoba was debating whether to commit seppuku or to kill Sukui and then commit seppuku when the spirit of Itarabi appeared to them. He demanded that they complete his mission to the Crane or great dishonor would fall upon his house for failing in such an important mission. In their drunken state Shinoba and Sukui agreed. Thus, Sukui took up his brother’s name, and the family sword that marked him as Ikoma. Itarabi came to the Crane as planned. Sukui felt as if the sun were rising for the first time in his life. He had always been in the shadows and now was in the glorious light. His natural charisma and gifts of personal magnetism and voice made him a better Courtier than his brother had ever been. He reveled in his new role and his brother’s mission was a great success. It involved complex negotiations over several weeks. By night Itarabi appeared to Sukui to berate him and insist that he continue until the mission was done. By the end of this time Sukui was comfortable in the role of Itarabi. 
 Upon returning home to the Lion Sukui had intended to return the sword of his brother and slip back into obscurity. However, reports of his success had preceded him. The Ikoma welcomed him as a hero. He was praised and asked to repeat the tale of his success many times and much drink was served. An idea that had been in the back of his mind began to grow. Why go back to the life of a failed herbalist and informer? Shinoba was furious and threatened to tell all, but Sukui was able to convince him that continuing the sham was the best course for Shinoba as well. Did he want to lose his job, his honor and perhaps his life? With the servants lost and Itarabi having know wife who would know? Itarabi’s father was old with failing eyesight and his only sister was married and far away. Shinoba quietly paid the families of the lost servants and set the household in order. 
 So far Sukui has been a success as Itarabi he tries to take missions far from home where he is less likely to be around people who knew either Sukui or Itarabi well. He has been an excellent Courtier and so his superiors are happy and disinclined to ask questions. The new Itarabi still needs confidential information, but finds it harder to get information from the street, so he has hired an old friend from the street, Toku, to spy for him and pretend to be a servant. Sukui as Itarabi is a less demanding and more successful employer than his lost master and so Shinoba is content. 
 But all is not well. Itarabi/Sukui must live in fear that someone will see though his deception. As Sukui he dealt with a lot of underworld characters who would use the knowledge of his deception to gain a profit. The life of a Courtier is equally dangerous with all striving to gain an advantage over their rivals. Itarabi’s raising star has earned the envy of many and they would not hesitate to use his deception to have power over him. He was known to others as Sukui in this realm as well. As much as the new Itarabi enjoys his role, he still has a Chaotic nature that is at odds with the formal structure of Courtly life. His compulsion to gamble remains strong and he knows that going to the old gambling dens where he was known as Sukui could spell disaster. His brother’s spirit still haunts him alternately haranguing him for his dishonorable deception and encouraging him to do his best for the family name. Finally, while mortal realm has accepted the new Itarabi, the Kami as not so quick to forgive. They do not take this slighting of the celestial order lightly. The Kami of water and air are powerful at the mountain lake where Sukui failed his brother. They have shown there disfavor. It seems that whenever he sleeps out a storm blows in. He finds that when he rides in a boat the wind and sea do not cooperate and the voyage is long and difficult. If he is the target of magic the cost could be dire. Somewhere in the mountains an Oni knows the real Itarabi is dead and might wonder at the sight of a new Itarabi. 
 Thus Sukui wears hidden armor and sleeps with an obsidian dagger under his pillow. A bag is packed with a Rogue's tools, simple clothes, rice cakes and a few coins in case Itarabi ever need flee back to his life as Sukui.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2004)

Oops, I see my use of a legitimate Japanese name raised the ire of Eric's grandmother. I'll have to change it. F.....U.....K....U.....I did not fly. sorry. 

Scotley


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 25, 2004)

Wow!  Lots of characters for me to look over!  I'll post comments either tonight or tomorrow.  Oh, and I am also working on my additions to character gear.  Did anyone have anything as far as wish-list items?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Oh, and I am also working on my additions to character gear.  Did anyone have anything as far as wish-list items?




I've got to figure out what I can get with my cash first, but here are some ideas. Itarabi would find anything that supports his finding out information and secrets or Charisma boosting helpful. An item that boosts disguse skill couldn't hurt. Also, if we are going to see much combat any physical abilty boost a bow or sword or figurine of wonderous power that can serve as an extra combatant would be helpful. Really anything that enhances the story or background would be great. I'm not greedy.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 25, 2004)

Cho would have interest in anything that he could use to help his unarmed attacks, anything to aid or give various forms of movement, and perhaps something to help him meditate more easily.  

I'm pretty open, Cho would like anything of utility.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 25, 2004)

I got the Rokugan CS at lunch. So I'll pour over it and get my character finished up.

Tailspinner


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 27, 2004)

This is hopefully Ai's final version. I used 19000gp as a baseline for equipment, but I had a hard time choosing what to own. The weapon is pretty powerful and took almost all her money, but I think it also fits with her shugenja specialisation a lot. OTOH her AC is definitely low, so as soon as she reaches 2000gp she'll be looking for something to raise it a little (amulet of natural armor or ring of protection).

One note: she should have 2 bonus languages, but it looks like speaking monster languages is considered dishonorable, so she basically has one less language than expected.

Let me know if the adjusted background is fine or still has something that needs to be changed.



```
Name:		Ai Kakita
Race:		Human , female
Alignment:	Lawful Neutral
Class:		Fighter 3 / Shugenja 4
Clan:		Crane
Family:		Daidoji
Honor:		3
Glory:		1


Personal Description
Age:		Young Adult
Height:		170cm
Weight:		50kg
Appearance: Probably because of her childish face and fair skin Ai seems at 
least a couple of years younger than what she is. She is slightly taller than 
average however, very slim, wears long black hair usually fixed with a simple
knot, and has very small feet and hands. Perhaps her most peculiar detail
is her voice, which always sounds very airy and soft, and has made several 
people say that she would make for a very good courtier.
She usually prefers comfortable clothes and simple sandals rather than 
dressing more elegant, unless of course she is invited in public or receiving a 
guest, in which occasion she doesn't disdain elaborate clothing.


Racial and clan Features
Size:		medium
Base Speed:	30ft
Skills:		+1 sp/lv, Iaijutsu Focus always class skill
Languages:	Rokugani, High Rokugani
Favored class:	samurai
Special:		bonus ancestor feat


Base Abilities (32pt)
Strength		12	Intelligence	14
Dexterity	 	14	Wisdom		10
Constitution	12	Charisma		17**

** one level increase

LEVEL 7

Class	Fighter 3 / Shugenja 4

Initiative		+6
BAB		+5
Attacks (melee)	Wakizashi +7 damage 1d10+1, crit 19-20/x2
		Naginata +7 damage 1d6+1, crit 20/x3
Attacks (ranged)	Dai-kyu +8 damage 1d8, crit 20/x3, range 110ft
AC		16 (10 + 2dex + 4armor), touch 12, flat-footed 14
		+1 Dodge, +4 Mobility
ACP		-1
ASF		na
ST		Fort	+3 +1 = +4 base (+1 Con) = +5
		Refl	+0 +1 = +1 base (+2 Dex) = +3
		Will	+0 +4 = +4 base (+0 Wis) = +4
Hp		10 + 8 + 8 (Ftr) + 7 + 7 + 7 + 7 (Shu) + 7 (Con) = 61

Weapon prof.	(all Simple Weapons)
			jo (club), dagger, quarterstaff
			unarmed strike, gauntlet
			dart, javelin, shortspear
			light crossbow, heavy crossbow, small blowgun
		(all Martial Weapons)
			wakizashi, katana (two-handed)¤
			battleaxe, warhammer
			greatclub, greatsword
			guisarme, trident, nagamaki, naginata
			composite shortbow, day-kyu (composite longbow)
		¤ use of this is for samurai only
		
Armor prof.	(Light Armor)
			padded
			bone armor (nezumi)
			ashigaru armor (farmers)
		(Medium Armor)
			chain shirt
			partial armor¤
		(Heavy Armor)
			great armor¤
		(Shields)
			tessen
			kappa shell¤¤
		¤use of this is for samurai only
		¤¤use of this is for nezumi only

Feats:		lv1 Quick Draw
		Iaijutsu Master (Crane ancestor feat)
		lv1* Dodge
		lv2* Mobility
		lv3 Improved Initiative
		lv6 Spring Attack

Skills:		name			ab.	rank	others	total

		Climb			+1		acp
		Jump			+1		acp
		Swim			+1		acp x2

		Balance			+2		acp
		Escape Artist¤		+2		acp
		Hide¤			+2		acp
		Move Silently¤		+2		acp
		Ride*			+2
		Tumble			+2	10/2		+7
		Use Rope		+2

		Concentration		+1	10		+11

		Appraise			+2
		Craft - Calligraphy*		+2	4		+6
		Craft - Painting*		+2	4		+6
		Forgery¤			+2
		Knowledge (Arcana)*	+2	2		+4
		Knowledge (History)*	+2	2		+4
		Knowledge (Nobility)*	+2	2		+4
		Knowledge (Religion)*	+2	2		+4
		Search			+2
		Spellcraft*		+2	2		+4

		Heal			0
		Listen			0
		Sense Motive		0
		Spot			0
		Wilderness Lore		0

		Bluff¤			+3
		Diplomacy		+3	8		+11
		Disguise¤		+3
		Gather Information¤	+3
		Iaijutsu focus		+3	10		+13
		Intimidate		+3
		Perform - Tea ceremony*	+3	2/2		+4

		tot points spent = 48 + 10(human)
		*high skill - the use of this skill is honorable
		¤low skill - the use of this skill is dishonorable

Spells:		0th	6/day			DC 14	+2 Air
		1st	6+1/day			DC 15	+2 Air
		2nd	3+1/day			DC 16	+2 Air

Known:		0th	Guidance
			Daze, Ghost sound, Know direction
			Light, Detect poison, Read magic
		1st	Detect snares and pits
			Feather fall, Expeditious retreat
			Cure light wounds
		2nd	Detect thoughts
			Silence

Class features:	Element Focus (Air)
		Sense Elements (10-30ft, 3/day)

Languages:	Rokugani

Equipment:	Naginata +1 of Flying (17510gp)
		Wakizashi (300gp)
		Dai-kyu, Masterwork (400gp) + arrows (1gp)
		Chain shirt, Masterwork (250gp)

Magic eq.:	

Class Tools:	Set of Ofuda (divine focus) (15gp, 3lb)
		Spell Component Pouch (5gp)

Other Gear:	Belt Pouch (1gp) + Trail Ration (3x0,5gp) + Soap (0,5gp)
		Waterskin (1gp)
		several outfits for different weather and occasions

Other Expenses:	-

Money:	1515gp

Background:	Kakita Ai is the 5th and youngest daughter of Kakita Yoshimori
		and Daidoji Akane. She and her brothers and sisters have all been
		educated to the code of bushido and teached in many traditional
		skills such as calligraphy, different fields of knowledge and the
		performance of the tea ceremony. She was supposed to be a
		well-educated maiden in society as much as a good samurai in
		battle, and therefore received regular training in the family school of
		samurai, but she didn't seem particularly gifted for combat since her
		tender age, and furtermore she had occasionally shown some
		whimsical behaviour which raised doubts about her strength
		to follow the bushido code flawlessly.

		At the same time her mother Akane, who was an experienced
		Shugenja, was not particularly fond that all her children were being
		trained only in the art of war. She had in fact already tried with
		Ai's elder brothers to have them trained at the shugenja family
		school instead, but with no success. When she noticed that Ai had
		a somewhat better disposition towards this, she took advantage
		of the facts that Ai was the youngest and especially the least
		promising as a samurai, and managed to convince her husband
		Yoshimori that the girl was hardly going to become a worthy
		samurai and had better switch to the family school of magic,
		although she was already not a child anymore (Akane has often
		privately given her daughter extra trainings in magic to make up
		for the lost time).

		In any case, Ai didn't abandon martial studies completely, and after
		realising to be quite agile she focused on the art of iaijutsu technique,
		although she mostly trains by herself.

		At this day, Kakita Ai is in her early twenty. Because of her young
		age, and because she is still somewhat a missed samurai in the mind
		of her family, she has never been assigned important tasks for
		the Crane clan and she has actually ventured in the shadowlands
		only once a long time ago, as part of her samurai training.


Personality:	Normally Ai is very well-versed in etiquette and never shows anger
		or reveal any other strong emotion. Neverthless in her life she
		occasionally happens to behave strangely or exaggerately for a day,
		as she would sometimes need to blow out a burden of hidden and
		contained feelings; recently she has noticed how this behaviour of
		hers usually happens after a recurring nightmare where she is lost
		or abandoned in the shadowlands (whatever may be the reason for
		these nightmares, it is at present unknown to her).
		Although she is definitely not shy at all, she also seems to often measure
		her words as she would like to avoid talking about her private self.
```


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2004)

Got the Rokugan CS two days ago, still working my way through it.  However, after looking at the Enlightened Monk, I think I'm going to stick with my regular monk.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 27, 2004)

I just noticed that I misread the table in the DMG, and gave Karage enough money for a 7th level character instead of a 6th.  I'm fixing him now.  Goodbye, crane of luck, I hardly knew ye.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 28, 2004)

Okay!  All of the character sheets that I have seen look good.  The following people have given me great backgrounds and characters, so they’re approved to play.  I’ll have the rogue’s gallery posted soon, and over the next few days I’ll be posting additional equipment for your character.

Li Shenron: Kakita Ai
Valeren: Shosuro Reiko

Scotley:  I'm afraid mithral is very rare in Rokugan, so its not available for the price listed in the DMG.  All you need is to fix your characters possessions, and you're in.

Kanaxx:  Other than your equipment, your character looks good.  Make the corrections, and you’re in.  Also, addressing your earlier question, your character would be considered unarmed as long as his weapon remained in the quiver.  As soon as he drew it, he would be considered armed.

Isida:  I was wondering if you were going to stick with the version of your character that you posted earlier, of if you were working on a final draft?

Ankh Morpork Guard:  Your character only needs a background, and to change the cost of Kitsu Taiko from 6 to 7.  

Tailspinner:  Your character also looks good, just waiting on a background.  But, here are the kitsune taboos I owe you (finally, huh?)

In order to keep themselves distant (and avoid losing their spriritual powers), the kitsune who interact with the Fox Clan have adopted several taboos which guide their behavior and mannerisms. Some human members of the Fox Clan, as well, have chosen to adopt these taboos, respecting their spiritual guides and making less likely that a visiting kitsune will be noticed. Not all Fox samurai choose to accept a taboo, but those who do follow it faithfully all their lives. It is said that a Fox who accepts the burden of a taboo is especially loved by the kitsune, and if he abides by it faithfully, will be well cared for if ever in great need.

~The kitsune are creatures of the land and of the woods. The samurai may not harm a commoner, nor may he allow the woodland to be defiled or destroyed without cause. He must care for the needs of the common heimin, and in exchange, he will be warmly greeted and well-cared for when he visits a village. 
~The kitsune are creatures of deceit and mischief. The samurai who chooses this taboo may never tell the complete truth, and must cover their words with a veneer of falsehood. This is a dangerous taboo to accept, and the samurai must be doubly careful not to mislead his lord while still adhering to the bonds of the taboo. 
~For a spirit to become involved in the affairs of mortal man, they must be invited to take action. This taboo requires the samurai to never directly affect either a battle or any other major scenario without first having been asked to interfere. They may not enter houses unless they are invited to do so by name, and they may not offer aid until they have been asked for it. 
~The samurai cannot eat rice, but must make do with the natural berries and foods of the forest, supplemented by a diet of fish and fowl. In this way, they attune themselves to the forest, rather than to agriculture and the ways of mankind, and remember the kitsune oath to Inari, Lesser Fortune of Rice. 
~Being alone is abhorrent to many kitsune, who live for affection, dedicated attention, and mischief. Samurai who accept this taboo may never be alone, and must always be in the company of at least two other individuals - even when sleeping. 
As with many spirits, kitsune become ill if they are not able to keep their promises, and follow their word of honor. A samurai who accepts this taboo will commit seppuku before he breaks a promise (even one given in haste), and if someone else breaks a promise to them, they will rapidly become deadly enemies.


Any other characters need to be either emailed to me or posted to the boards by Monday.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 28, 2004)

I fixed Karage's equipment.  Let me know if you still see something wrong with it.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 28, 2004)

Okay, Itarabi should be ready to go. Is there a Rogue's Gallery thread for us to post final characters?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 28, 2004)

DN - I added my Honor... and that's about it.  I'm ready to go otherwise.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2004)

Bummer I couldn't get myself rolling on this.  Oh well, enough games going as is I can easily leave this one.  If you ever really want an alternate and I am not swamped, I'll jump for this.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Ankh Morpork Guard:  Your character only needs a background, and to change the cost of Kitsu Taiko from 6 to 7.




Done!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 29, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Tailspinner:  Your character also looks good, just waiting on a background.  But, here are the kitsune taboos I owe you (finally, huh?)
> 
> In order to keep themselves distant (and avoid losing their spriritual powers), the kitsune who interact with the Fox Clan have adopted several taboos which guide their behavior and mannerisms. Some human members of the Fox Clan, as well, have chosen to adopt these taboos, respecting their spiritual guides and making less likely that a visiting kitsune will be noticed. Not all Fox samurai choose to accept a taboo, but those who do follow it faithfully all their lives. It is said that a Fox who accepts the burden of a taboo is especially loved by the kitsune, and if he abides by it faithfully, will be well cared for if ever in great need.
> 
> ...




I believe Hyota is at last complete. I chose the taboo of:

~The samurai cannot eat rice, but must make do with the natural berries and foods of the forest, supplemented by a diet of fish and fowl. In this way, they attune themselves to the forest, rather than to agriculture and the ways of mankind, and remember the kitsune oath to Inari, Lesser Fortune of Rice.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 2, 2004)

Urgh... sorry folks, school has once again reared its ugly head.   :\   I have items done for half of you, and should have the rest done within the next few days.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 2, 2004)

It's ok O Illustrious DM.  May Jitter, the god of caffeine, bless your academic endevours, and Ne'er Lat, the god of deadlines, speed your work on its way.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 2, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> It's ok O Illustrious DM.  May Jitter, the god of caffeine, bless your academic endevours, and Ne'er Lat, the god of deadlines, speed your work on its way.



 Yeah...that. Whatever that means. 

Besides, you're allowed to have a life...you shouldn't be, but I've been notified that you are.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Real Life does have to come first, unfortunately. We can be patient. I'm glad you checked in to let us know what's up. So often games just vanish with no word. 

Scotley


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay!  I finally put up the Rogue’s Gallery.  It can be found here.

Sorry about the delay; school has been keeping me unusually busy.  Luckily, I do not anticipate any more delays like that.

Below are the additional items for people.  If you don’t like what I gave you, let me know and I’ll try to come up with something else.

Togashi Cho (Isida) 
-Purity’s Strike: This amulet was given to you by your sensei on the day of your gempuku.  It allows you to cast _True strike[/u] for your unarmed attacks twice per day.
-Sandals of striding and springing

Isawa Renshi (AMG)
-Scrolls: Before you set off on your journeys, your father gave to you a jade box, containing a number of scrolls.  You got: Mend the Spirit, Minor Blessing of Purity, Path to Inner Peace 2 (x2), Path to Inner Peace 3 (x2), and Remove disease (x2).
-Incense of Concentration x2

Shinjo Karage (Kangaxx)
-Add the ‘Defending’ trait to your wakizashi
-50 +1 arrows

Ikoma Itarabi (Scotley)
-Courtier’s Obi
-Wondrous writing set

Kakita Ai (Li Shenron)
-Bracers of Armor +2

Shosure Reiko (Valeren)
-Hat of Disguise
-Plain wooden box: A gift from your lord, in order to assist you in your duties.  Hidden beneath a false bottom is the following: Makeup kit x2, Shadow mask x2, Golden leaf x2, and one Mirrored mask.

Hyota (Tailspinner)
-Add the Agility (+2) trait to your jade wakizashi
-Kitsune favor:  One evening, you stopped to rest beneath the trees of the Kitsune Mori.  When you awoke, a gold ring rested in the palm of your hand.  (Ring of Protection +1)_


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm not entirely certain what the defending trait is supposed to do, since the wakizashi doesn't have an enhancement bonus...


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 8, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Kakita Ai (Li Shenron)
> -Bracers of Armor +2




Bracers or armor?   I hate being the one who complains but I already have armor, and since they don't stack with it, what am I going to do with them?

OTOH, maybe this was intentional... if we cannot normally wear armor (because the story takes place in the court for example) then I'll drop the armor and keep the bracers, although that means 2 points of AC less...

edit:
I mean... if the bracers were intentional from you, I'll accept your choice even if they don't stack with armor. But I thought it was a good idea to check it wasn't just an overlook


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

Rock on!  Excellent magic items.  I've posted Cho in the Rogue's Gallery, but I'm still working to get him in the correct format.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 8, 2004)

Li:  Nope, it wasn't intentional.  I just have difficulty at times with stacking bonuses.  No worries!  How is a ring of protection +1 and an amulet of natural amor +1 instead?

Kangaxx:  Ack!  No enhancement bonuses?  Okay, I'll come up with something else and get back to you.  Was there anything that you had in mind?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah! Christmas came early. I put Itarabi in the RG. I think I got the format down, but if I missed something let me know. Do you have an idea of when in the in-character thread will start?

Scotley


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 8, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Li:  Nope, it wasn't intentional.  I just have difficulty at times with stacking bonuses.  No worries!  How is a ring of protection +1 and an amulet of natural amor +1 instead?
> 
> Kangaxx:  Ack!  No enhancement bonuses?  Okay, I'll come up with something else and get back to you.  Was there anything that you had in mind?




Well, anything that improves his skills would be nice.  Alternatively, I've always liked rings of sustenance.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

Ok, I believe I have Cho in the correct format, and I am ready to go.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 9, 2004)

Isida:  Looks fine!

Scotley:  Also looks okay!

Kangaxx:  How about a ring of sustenance and two Black fans?

All:  I am hoping to post the IC thread on either Wednesday or Thursday.  Please have your characters posted to the RG by then.  ^_^


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 9, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Li:  Nope, it wasn't intentional.  I just have difficulty at times with stacking bonuses.  No worries!  How is a ring of protection +1 and an amulet of natural amor +1 instead?




Thank you


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hyota is in the Rogue's Gallery and I believe he is in the correct format. Three things I noticed that weren't in your format were magic, family, and alignment. I merely added a section for magic (I realize that not everyone will have this) and added family below clan. I left alignment off.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 9, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Isida:  Looks fine!
> 
> Scotley:  Also looks okay!
> 
> ...




Sounds good.  I added them to Karage and posted him in the RG.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 9, 2004)

Renshi's up!


----------



## valeren (Nov 10, 2004)

same with Reiko.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 10, 2004)

I hadn't really noticed before but there are no samurai in the group.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 10, 2004)

Yay!  Everyone looks great.

Tailspinner:  Nope, no samurai.  Got a few shugenja, tho...  *heh*  It'll make battles interesting.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2004)

My mighty monk shall protect you!  Hopefully.  With my d8 hit dice... 

Crud.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 10, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Yay!  Everyone looks great.
> 
> Tailspinner:  Nope, no samurai.  Got a few shugenja, tho...  *heh*  It'll make battles interesting.




Not only that but we have a shugenja of every type except fire.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 10, 2004)

Due to some unforseen real life developments, I'm going to have a lot less freetime in the near future.  Sadly, this means I'm going to be bailing on the handful of games I'm in which are just starting or newly started.  

At least I'll be improving the party balance.  There's no reason for multiple courtiers.      Good luck and good gaming everyone.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 10, 2004)

I changed some spells on my character sheet. mainly because I failed to notice the section on Earth School specific spells.

On a different note, when are we starting?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 11, 2004)

Either tomorrow or Friday.  I am working on IC posts, but not yet done.


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 12, 2004)

As I mentioned earlier, I won't be able to post on weekends. Therefore, if you start later today I may not be posting until Monday morning (EU time)...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 13, 2004)

All right everyone!  The IC thread is up, and I have postings for everyone!  it can be found here.


----------



## aurin777 (Nov 13, 2004)

Is this game still open? I've never played in a Pbp before but I've been very interested in a OA game. Is there any way you can squeeze me in?
~~Brandon


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 13, 2004)

I am sorry, I am afraid the game is full.  However, I can put you down as an alternate, if you'd like.


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 15, 2004)

Yes!   Please forgive me whenever I do/say something inappropriate with the setting or with the oriental theme in general, this is my first Rokugan adventure and my knowledge of Japan/Asia is very generic and probably full of common mistakes. But please also correct me when I'm wrong...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 15, 2004)

Welllll... I won't smack anyone down the first time they serve the wrong person first at a tea ceremony.  But the second time, watch out!    

-DN


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 25, 2004)

In response to your question, Li, I think if a person were of lower station, they would enter the room and wait to be acknowledged.  But, I will do some research to make sure.  TO the internet!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 26, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> TO the internet!




...could have sworn you were already there


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 21, 2004)

For Valeren's eyes only, please.



Spoiler



Valeren, ordinarily I would send you an email about this, but I cannot find it.  I wanted to remind you not to post for the actions of the NPCs, as you have done so again in this recent post.  Focus on the thoughts and actions of your character, and let me be the one to move the story along.  Thanks!


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 22, 2004)

Tailspinner, where are you?  Haven’t heard from you in awhile.  Are you still playing?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 22, 2004)

Okay everyone, looks like we’ll be able to move the game along to the festival very soon.  Is there anything special anyone wants to do before they go?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 24, 2004)

Okay, everyone!  Looks like this part of the game is wrapped up; I'll post to get all of the characters to the festival tomorrow.  Yay!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 24, 2004)

I may not get a chance to post until Monday, auto pilot as needed to keep things moving along. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 4, 2005)

Hello everyone!  Welcome back after the holidays!  I'll be updating tomorrow, to give time to anyone who has not yet posted.


Tailspinner, it has been a long time since you've posted.  If I don't hear from you in the next week, I'll have to assume that you've lost interested.  I hate to do that, so please answer!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 4, 2005)

Sorry for the long hiatus, but the holidays were more busy then I had planned.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 5, 2005)

Welcome back, Tailspinner!  I went ahead and added a post for you in the IC thread, to get you caught up.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 11, 2005)

It's been five days, Scotley is the only one who has replied.  Where is everyone?


----------



## valeren (Jan 27, 2005)

Sorry for the late reply.  My old links to the site keep giving me the 404 error since the server upgrade.  Didn't find the thread until only today.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

If you have trouble with links, just take out the /forums part of the link and it should work


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey everyone,

I notice that posting has slowed down quite a bit.  It started with the holidays, then continued with the change of servers.  But now, there is no reason for it.  I am guilty of it too, of course, but I would hate to see this game fall to disinterest.  If everyone is still interested, I would like to pick the posting back up to at least once a week.

What do ya'll think?

-DN


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 18, 2005)

Will do.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 28, 2005)

Great!  I have heard from three people in one way or another.  Li Shenron, Ankh-Morpork Guard and Valeren, are you three still with us?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 4, 2005)

All right!  Since we have a few people who appear to have dropped off the radar, I am opening this game up for recruitment.  If anyone is interested, details regarding character creation can be found on the second page.    

-DN


----------



## Pyske (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm interested, at least tentatively.  I'm working on reading the IC thread, at the moment.  My first thought regarding a PC would be to bring in a replacement for Shosuro Reiko, a female Bayushi "Courtier" who has trained in her family school to eliminate threats to the empire.  Essentially a Ninja / Bayushi Deceiver.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 5, 2005)

Pyske,

Sounds like a neat idea.  I hope you decide to join us!


----------



## Pyske (Mar 6, 2005)

OK, I've managed to make my way through all 109 posts of the IC thread.  Amazing how many posts one can accumulate even before the game really gets moving, no?

Here's my thoughts:

I dont think the character I'm imagining could take over Reiko's mission very well, as she is much more of a "problem solver" than in investigator.  Instead, I suspect she is participating in the duelling contest, and trying to keep people out of trouble and way from anything that should be secret.  Other story tie-ins are welcome.  One way of getting her together with the group might be to have her appointed as a liason or host.  Does this work for you?  

I'm thinking of naming her Shosuro Reiko, just for the humor & confusion value.  (-ko often being a feminine suffix)

Here is the character portrait I hope to use for the character.  (Yes, it's legal, I commisioned that for a face-to-face game I ran a while back.)

She will probably be a Ninja 5 / Bayushi Deceiver 3, using Versatility to pick up Iaijutsu Focus.  Still working on the numbers.

Anything you'd like me to build into her background, to make her easier to work into the story and/or the party?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 8, 2005)

Pyske,
Your ideas sound great to me!  I’ve already come up with a tie-ins for a few of the characters.

Wow!  The character portrait is absolutely beautiful!  I cannot wait to see the character that goes with it!  I do not have anything in mind for you to build into her background, though.


----------



## Pyske (Mar 8, 2005)

Great!  I'm nearly done, although because of the class overlap, I wound up going straight Ninja.  (If you need me to take a level of B.D. to keep with those tie-in ideas, I can.)  I'm just working on equipment at this point.

Regarding the requests for additional items:  I'd like you to make her snake choker do something cool and interesting when it bites her.  In the original campaign, it could polymorph her into a tiny viper or poison her blade (at an HP cost), but if you've got more original ideas than that, that would be even better.

I probably won't be able to finish the equipment tonight, but I should have it for you sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, I'm willing to fill in any gaps in the party, but I have got a Crane samurai in mind. Are Daidoji Bodyguard and Iaijutsu master acceptable prestige classes? Not that I'll be taking both straight away, I'll be able to flesh out a background for him once I know.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 9, 2005)

Pyske,
I'll do some brainstorming, and get back to you on the additional equipment.  As far as your class combination, going straight ninja is fine.

Festy Dog,
Yes, both prestige classes are fine.  Looking forward to seeing the character!

-DN


----------



## Pyske (Mar 9, 2005)

*Name:* Shosuro Zhiko (alias Shosuro Reiko)
*Female Ninja 8*
*Level:* 8
*Experience* 28,001

*Hair:* Black
*Eyes* Grey, Green in some light
*Height:* 4’10"
*Weight* 86 lb (!)
*Age:* 25

*Str:* 8 -1 (0 points)
*Dex:* 14 +2 (6 points)
*Con:* 14 +2 (6 points)
*Int:* 17 +3 (8 points, +1 at 4th & 8th level)
*Wis:* 10 +0 (2 points)
*Cha:* 14 +2 (6 points) 

*Clan:* Scorpion
*Honor:* 1.0
*Glory:* 1.0
*Languages:* Low Rokugani, High Rokugani
*HD:* 8d6 + 16
*Hit points:* 57
*Armor Class* 18 (+2 Dex, +2 Ninja Dodge, +4 Armor)
*Initiative:* +5
*Speed:* 40 ft
*Void points:* 0

*BAB:* +8 / +3
-*Melee:* +7 / +2
-*Ranged:* +10 / +5

*Saves*
-*Fortitude:* +5 [+7] (3 base + 2 Con + 2 Item)
-*Reflex:* +8 [+10] (6 base + 2 Dex + 2 Item)
-*Will:* +3 [+5] (3 base + 0 Wis + 2 Item)

*Feats*
-*Kharmic Tie:* Ancestor feat
-*Versatility (Iaijustu Focus, Sense Motive):* 1st level feat
-*Quickdraw:* 3rd level feat
-*Armor Focus (Padded):* 6th level feat


*Skills* (44 Ninja + 8 Human + 21 Int + 1 Language = 74)
-*Bluff:* +17 (11 ranks + 2 Cha + 2 Kharmic Tie + 2 Benten)
-*Climb:* +4 [+6] (5 ranks + -1 Str + 2 Item)
-*Decipher Script:* +4 (1 ranks + 3 Int)
-*Diplomacy:* +15 (5 ranks + 2 Cha + 2 Kharmic Tie + 2 Benten + 4 Synergy)
-*Disguise:* +9 [+11] (1 ranks + 2 Cha + 2 Kharmic Tie + 2 Benten + 2 Synergy + 2 Item)
-*Escape Artist:* +3 (1 ranks + 2 Dex)
-*Forgery:* +4 (1 ranks + 3 Int)
-*Hide:* +7 [+17] (5 ranks + 2 Dex + 10 Item)
-*Iaijutsu Focus:* +17 [+21] (11 ranks + 2 Cha + 2 Kharmic Tie + 2 Benten + 4 Item)
-*Innuendo (receiving):* +1 (1 ranks + 0 Wis)
-*Innuendo (sending):* +3 (1 ranks + 0 Wis + 2 Synergy)
-*Knowledge (Nobility):* -2 (1 ranks + 1 Int – 2 Colorblind - 2 Bad Sight)
-*Mimic:* +7 (1 ranks + 2 Cha + 2 Kharmic Tie + 2 Benten)
-*Move Silent:* +7 [+17] (5 ranks + 2 Dex + 10 Item)
-*Poison:* +15 (11 ranks + 3 Int + 1 Family)
-*Read Lips:* +4 (1 ranks + 3 Int)
-*Sense Motive:* +15 (5 ranks + 0 Wis )
-*Tumble:* +11 (9 ranks + 2 Dex)

*Class Abilities*
-*Sneak Attack:* +4d6 damage vs. flanked or flat-footed opponent.
-*Poison Use:* Never poisons herself when appling poisons.
-*Ninja Dodge:* +2 Dodge Bonus, may be split among two targets, only when no armor check penalty.
-*Uncanny Dodge (x2):* Retain Dexterity bonus to AC when flat-footed, cannot be flanked.
-*Speed of Darkness:* Add Intelligence modifier to Initiaive checks.
-*Shadow Run:* +10' movement speed if no armor check penalty.

*Equipment* (28,000 gp total value)
-Katana +1, Focus (3040 gp)
-Padded Armor +1, Shadowed, Silent Moves (8155 gp)
-Tabi of Speed (8000 gp)
-Haori of Resistance +2 (4000 gp)
-Sleep Arrow x1 (132 gp)
-Crafted Poisons: Snake Venom x2, Cobra Toxin x2, Fuantei Shi, Jellyfish Sting (800 gp)
-Potions: Path to Inner Peace I x4, Protection vs Honor, Spider Climb x2, Endurance, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace, Darkvision (1550 gp)
-Talismans: Bone Shield (Sanctuary), Frightened Crane (Expeditious Retreat) x2, Makeup kit (Change Self) x2, Shadow mask (Know the shadows) x2, Golden leaf (Pass Without Trace) x2, Paper umbrella (Obscuring Mist), and one Mirrored mask (Invisibility), Black Fan (+10 Diplomacy). (950 gp)
-Yumi Composite Shortbow (75 gp)
-Quiver w/ 20 Arrows (3 gp)
-Chain (5 gp)
-Shuriken x4 (4 gp)
-Hairpin Knives (4 gp)
-Garote (2 gp)
-Caltrops x10 (10 gp)
-100' Silk Rope (20 gp)
-Climbing Kit (50 gp)
-Disguise Kit (50 gp)
-Masterwork Sculpture by Crane Sculptor (500 gp)
-Complex Puzzle Box, Masterwork (200 gp)
-Masterwork Tea Service (100 gp)
-Pair of Matching Jade Amulets (50 gp x2)
-Exceptional Tea, 10 packages (10 gp x 10)
-Local Scorpion Spices, 10 servings (2 gp x 10)
-Pony, war-trained, w/ tack, riding saddle, & saddlebags (114 gp)
-30 koku, 20 bu

*Ancestors*
-*Bayushi (Feat):* You are descended from Bayushi, the first Scorpion, whose love for his daughter proved his final downfall. You get a +2 bonus on all Charisma-based skill checks. You have a kharmic tie to another character. You may detect the direction of this character if he or she is alive, on the same plane, and you succeed at an Intuit Direction check against DC 15 (or a Wisdom check if you do not have the skill). A failure on this check gives no information. You may retry once per round as a standard action.

*Advantages*
-*Benten’s Blessing (3):* People are attracted to you. It may be your looks or your charm, or it may be both. You just have that certain "something." Whenever you make a Charisma based skill check, you may add +2 to the die roll.
-*Luck (9):* You may re-roll three unsuccessful rolls during a session.



*Disadvantages*
-*Bad Sight (2):* With this disadvantage, the PC is at –2 for all sight-based skills checks, such as Spot, Search and Knowledge: Nobility (when trying to recognize a clan or family mon).
-*Chemical Dependency (3):* This character is addicted to opium. She needs to feed her addiction on regular intervals or suffer –5 subdual for every day that he goes without her drug of choice.
-*Colorblind (1):* Some samurai have eyes that are paler than most of Rokugan's natives, and sometimes this causes colorblindness. The Colorblind character can see colors as shades of gray, but cannot tell the difference between shades. This results in –2 to all Knowledge: Nobility checks when trying to recognize a clan or family mon.
-*Phobia: Oni (4):* Every time you encounter your phobia, all rolls you make are at a -4 penalty. You may spend a Void Point to avoid this penalty for a single action.
-*Small (3):* You are below average height and weight. Your weapon is counted as one size category smaller when calculating damage.
-*Wrath of the Kami (Fire) (3):* There is something about you that the spirits of Rokugan do not like. Perhaps your soul was born unclean, your ancestors wish to show their disfavor of you, or you have offended them in some way. In any case, the kami of the Empire go out of their way to harm you when they are directed to do so by a shugenja. Any time a fire spell is cast to harm or hinder you directly, it is cast as if the caster were 2 levels higher.



*Personality*
Shosuro Zhiko has something to prove... a reaction to the combination of her small size, upbringing, and the mistrust that others show to Scorpions.  This desire for dominance conceals a more needy and approval-seeking interior, which she struggles to suppress.  She tends to be slightly unsubtle for a Scorpion, but can still outthink the average samurai.  Her solutions to problems tend to be brutal, effective, and permanent.  She strongly values the "Scorpion bushido" code, and is offended when others dismiss her commitment or loyalty.

*Background*
Publically, Shosuro Zhiko is a merchant for the Scorpion clan, dealing with matters of money which more honorable Samurai would disdain.  Few believe this is the extent of her skills.

Shosuro Zhiko is also an expert duellist, but she carries her katana in social environments.  She is especially known for her non-threatening demeanor, and the lethality of her cut, which strikes men down like lightning.  Those who are easily fooled believe this is her purpose:  to lure the complacent or foolish into insulting the Scorpion when they assume themselves to be safe, so that they may be challenged and eliminated.  Like all good lies, this bears some trace of truth.

For the more knowledgable, Zhiko is clearly a weapon.  She acts for whose who are more subtle, and more concealed, eliminating threats without exposing the hand of the Scorpion or upsetting delicate covers.  She does not confine herself to public confrontations, nor to violence, being capable of eliminating threats diplomatically, through stealth, or guile, or poison.  Those who underestimate the Scorpion find themselves stung, and like all good lies, this one bears more than passing resemblance to the truth.

Only the those trusted implcitly know the deeper truth:  Zhiko epitomizes the twin Scorpion virtues of open duplicity and total loyalty.  She is the blatant lie, the simple deception which alludes to depth, the unexpected lunge when a feint was expected.  Aroru trusts her implcitly, because only he realizes how uncomplicated she truly is.  Like all good lies, this one is composed entirely of the truth.

*History*
There are several incidents of note in Zhiko's history which lead her to her current level of skill.

Her first task for the Shosuro was intended to serve as a distraction.  She was told to attack and kill an enemy noble, but above all, not to be caught.  When it became clear that she would not be able to complete her mission, she committed one of the greatest sins of the Rokugani:  she intentionally started a fire.  Fire is rarely used by criminals in a land where entire villages of paper houses stand close by one another.  It is too indiscriminate.  Zhiku surely knew that she would likely be killed for such an act, even if she escaped.  Many people died in the resulting fire, but the noble died.  So did the heir the Scorpions wanted in his place.  To the surprise of many, Shosuro was not executed:  her loyalty impressed her masters, and they allowed her to live, 'though she still bears the marks of their "education" on the dangers of fire to this day.  The Scorpion eventually forgave her.  It is unlikely the kami ever will.

Zhiko has also travelled the lands of many clans, including the mountains which form the only border between Scorpion and Lion lands.  It was here, near a mountain lake, that she encountered a vicious Oni.  The encounter is best not recounted, for it nearly shattered her mind, and cost the life of the young red-haired monk she had been assigned to follow.

She fled back to Ryoko Owari, where she lost herself for a short time in the opium dens.  It was only when a group of firemen attempted to use her addiction to force her to plot against her family that she came out of this self-imposed retirement.  Her masters are well aware of her addiction, but she has never allowed it to be used as leverage against the Scorpion.  Thus, they leave well enough alone, cataloging it as one more way of keeping control of her loyalty.

It may seem that Zhiko's life is overburdened with great tragedies, but this is the irony fate has in store for her.  Zhiko leads a life of nearly charmed luck in her everyday activities, balanced by the occasional tragedy.  In this life, perhaps, she may come to learn the value of the little things.


----------



## Pyske (Mar 9, 2005)

Finally done.  The writing trails off in quality a bit near the end, but I can live with it.  I tried to salt a few hooks in there for you, but don't feel obligated.

Good night.  I'm so glad to finally be leaving work.  Ugh.


----------



## fujaiwei (Mar 9, 2005)

*Interested*

Hi, I've never played a pbp game on Enworld, but I've played a couple on a different board. I'm interested in playing a samurai - which would be appropriate since it seems you're lacking a fighter. I'm new to Rokugan - is it a world within Oriental Adventures? I have the OA book, but have only skimmed it. I'm living near Tokyo now and have lots of inspiration for ideas, but I have to go to work soon. I could right up more later if you'd be interested in having me.

Edit: I just glanced through the thread here and saw another person interested in doing a samurai - so if you're still interested in having me play, I could fill any role helpful. Also, I did a bit of checking and realized that Rokugan is its own world with its own book. If I need the book to play this may not work out, but if I could get by with the OA book maybe we could work something out.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 10, 2005)

Just doing equipment now. I read back earlier in the thread about mithral being hard to come by in Rokugan, how much does that increase the cost of it by?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 10, 2005)

Nevermind...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks Tailspinner, I've got the SRD but I was under the impression that mithril was worth more in Rokugan than it is normally.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 10, 2005)

Well, here's the (almost) finished product. Any advice in regards to the character construction or background is quite welcome. I don't have a wish list or anything for the additional given items, anything creative and/or useful would be plenty satisfying. Once I'm given the green light (and made any suggested changes) I'll post it in the Rogues Gallery:

*Name:* Daidoji Kaji
*Male Samurai 5 / Daidoji Bodyguard 1
Level:* 6
*Experience* 15,001


*Hair:* Dyed White
*Eyes:* Brown
*Height:* 5’7’’
*Weight:* 154 lb
*Age:* 28


*Str:* 16 (6 points) 
*Dex:* 14 (5 points, +1 at 4th lvl) 
*Con:* 16 (10 points) 
*Int:* 14 (6 points) 
*Wis:* 12 (4 points) 
*Cha:* 14 (6 points) 


*Clan:* Crane
*Honor:* 2
*Glory:* 1
*Languages:* High Rokugani, Rokugani
*HD:* 5d10 + 1d12 + 21
*Hit points:* 73
*Armor Class:* 21 (+9 armour, +2 dex)
*Initiative:* +6
*Speed:* 20'
*Void points:* 2


*BAB:* +6/+1
*-Melee:* +9/+4
*-Ranged:* +8/+3


*Saves
-Fortitude:* +9 (6 base + 3 con)
*-Reflex:* +3 (1 base + 2 dex)
*-Will:* +5 (4 base + 1 wis)


*Feats
-Void Use:* ancestral feat
*-Improved Initiative:* 1st lvl
*-Toughness:* 2nd lvl Samurai bonus
*-Dodge:* 3rd lvl
*-Weapon Focus (katana):* 4th lvl Samurai bonus
*-Quickdraw:* 6th lvl


*Skills
-climb* +7/4
*-craft (calligraphy)* +6/4
*-diplomacy* +9/5
*-intimidate* +7/5
*-iaijutsu focus* +14/8.5
*-knowledge (law)* +6/4
*-listen* +2/1
*-ride* +8/8
*-sense motive* +10/9
*-spot* +2/1
*-swim* +7/4


*Class Abilities
-ancestral daisho:* Samurai ability
*-defensive refocus:* a Daidoji bodyguard can refocus while using the total defense action

*Equipment* 1165 koku
ancestral katana +1, focus		
ancestral wakizashi
masterworked naginata		
tanto				
yumi				
40 arrows				
great armour +2			
ring of sustenance			
explorer's outfit			
noble's outfit			
calligraphy brush, inking stone, ink	
scroll case			
a few scrolls				
signet ring			
sealing wax	
whetstone		
heavy warhorse			
+1 lamellar barding			
bit and bridle			
military saddle			
saddle bags			
5 noble's outfits (for Ayame)	
miscellaneous expenses over time (500 koku)		


*Ancestors
Daidoji Yohko (-3):* Characters with Daidoji Yohko as an Ancestor inherit her devotion, and cannot be affected by Fear as long as they are aiding someone else. However, they can never knowingly abandon someone who needs their help. This includes championing courtiers in duels (whether or not you agree with them), always being the last to leave a battlefield of retreating men, and pursuing friends lost to the Shadowlands.


*Advantages
Inner Gift: Danger sense (6):* The character with this Inner Gift cannot be ambushed, regardless of the circumstances or the skills of his opponents. He cannot be caught flat-footed, and sneak attack may not be used on him.
*Quick (3):* You're just faster than other folks. When determining Initiative, roll two dice and keep the higher.


*Disadvantages
Can’t Lie (3):* A character with this disadvantage just can't tell a good lie. He is at –4 to any Bluff check.
*Adult Dependent (1):* You have someone who is completely dependent upon you. Who it is (a child, grandparent, etc.) is up to you, but they are helpless without you. Good examples of dependents include small children and aged grandparents, but a naive spouse could also be included as a dependent. 
*Lame (3):* You have a crippled leg. Your base speed is decreased by 10 feet, and all Dexterity based skills are at –2.


*Description*
Kaji could have been be an imposing figure were it not for his limp and naturally kind disposition. He was not a large man, but there was a solidarity and purpose in him which justified his samurai status. Aside from his limp he was characterised by dark brown eyes, a fair complexion and dyed white hair common among the Daidoji. He was not exceptionally attractive, but he was a charismatic man, and always made an effort to be polite. His wife, Ayame, was an exceptionally attractive women in her early twenties, of small build with brown hair and hazel eyes. She had a keen sense of fashion and loved entertaining guests, but she was incredibly naive, making her very dependent on her husband. She was also quite inquisitive, and tended to become excessively fretful when she knew her husband would be at risk of harm. Thus when business took Kaji far from home he found himself bringing Ayame to ensure she didn't get into trouble during his absence.


*Background*
Kaji was born to be a yojimbo, and he gladly took that path. He possessed impressive reaction times, and a sixth sense about impending danger. This combined with the natural devotion inherited from one of his ancestors made him a daunting challenge for anyone who would desire to harm his master. He acquired considerable experience during the early days of his career, and was respected in his field. Kaji made his parents proud, as his father was a yojimbo before him and saw the potential in his son.

Kaji's parents, Daidoji Shikamaru and Yasuki Ritsuko had three children. Kaji was the middle child, the eldest was his brother Batou who was also a samurai and was heavily involved with the military, and the youngest was his sister Hakane, who became a courtier. Kaji on occasion had seen some military service with his brother, fighting in minor conflicts, but most of the time he protected a courtier by the name of Doji Kaiten. Kaiten may have had his share of illwishers, but it was not while protecting him that Kaji acquired his leg injury, it was while protecting an old friend of his. Kasuga Shino, a useful ally of Kaiten's from the Turtle clan, was visiting Kaiten so the two of them could make arrangements. On a particularly rainy day, while Kaiten and Shino were moving about town, an enemy of Shino's saw ample opportunity to make their move. 

In hindsight, Kaji found the trap was set out intricately. Whoever's Shino's enemy was had originally intended for his death to look accidental in front of the many people in the street, and had gone to great lengths to make sure Shino was the only one who came to harm. As Shino crossed the street a scuffle started on the road opposite, and his yojimbo strode over to clear the way for his master. As this happened an acquaintane of Kaiten suddenly started appeared, starting conversation with Kaji's master. Shino stood close to the middle of the road, waiting for his bodyguard to give him the all clear. It was then that Kaji felt something, and he let his instincts react. He darted over to Shino and shoved him clear as a pair of paniced horses drawing a cart materialised out of the heavy rain. Kaji was trampled in the place of Shino, and lay bloody and broken in the wake of the cart, barely conscious. Had the horses failed, a less subtle means of killing Shino had been arranged, and half a dozen thugs exited a back alley intending to kill the Turtle courtier.

Shino's yojimbo acted swiftly and professionally in the wake of the initial attack, moving to protect his master. Kaiten's initial impression was that Kaji was dead, but the alarm bells were still going off in Kaji's head. His left leg had been mangled, but as the thugs closed in to attack he rose back up from the mud and fought alongside Shino's bodyguard. The combat was brief and brutal, Shino's bodyguard slew four of the thugs and Kaji, even in his state, slew the remaining two. Once the thugs were dealt with and the threat had passed, Kaji collapsed back into the mud, finally unconscious. Over time he was brought back to good health with magic, but his left leg was so badly damaged that the best effort could only allow him to keep it at a significantly decreased degree of functionality. Even after recovery his left foot pointed inward somewhat and he had a noticable limp. 

Shino was deeply thankful for the actions of Kaiten's yojimbo, and gained such respect for Kaji that he arranged for him to marry his youngest daughter, Kasuga Ayame, who quickly came to adore the samurai who saved her dear father's life. Unfortunately, to this day Kaji is unsure of whether the marriage was just a convenient excuse for Shino to put his naive and somewhat difficult daughter into the care of someone else. Kaji grew to care deeply for Ayame nonetheless, and always did his utmost to ensure her well-being. Kaji resumed working for Doji Kaiten, and though he did not doubt his ability with the katana he felt himself as being less capable of the job than before due to his lack of speed. He began trying to compensate for it through improving his swordsmanship.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 10, 2005)

Color me very interested! Is there any room in the game? I have the books and I know the setting well.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 10, 2005)

Pyske and Festy Dog, 
Your characters both look great!  Go ahead and post them to the Rogues Gallery, and I will post an intro for them in the In Character Thread shortly.

I did not forget about bonus equipment, though.  Let me know if these meet with approval; if they don’t, then I’ll be happy to come up with something else.

Psyke:  How about an obsidian snake choker, with small rubies for eyes.  It was given to you by Shosuro Takemono, one of the sensei of the Shosuro ninja school.  Once per day, it can be commanded to bite you, which will confer one of the following abilities.
-When your character attempts to poison someone, the DC of the save is increased by your Int modifier.
-Confers a +4 Inherent bonus to Move Silent, Hide, or Poison Use.
-Grants +2 to Saves vs poison.


Festy Dog:  For you, I was thinking of a katana scabbard, wrapped in blue and white silks.  It was given to you as a gift by Shino after saving his life.  Whenever Kaji draws it to defend the life of another, it confers a +2 sacred bonus to AC and attack.

Also, because mithral is rare, its cost is increased by 50%.


Fujaiwei: I am strongly encouraging people to have the Rokugan book, but it is not a requirement.  There are some differences between the OA book and the Rokugan book, but most of it is cultural information, such as details about the families.  As far as the party, we’ve got a monk, a courtier and a shugenja.  I would not mind having another samurai in the party, though, if you were interested in playing one.

Gomez:  There’s still room left!  What sort of character were you thinking of?


----------



## Pyske (Mar 10, 2005)

I've added the choker to the character sheet, as well as a link to the character portrait, and posted in the Rogues Gallery thread.

I eagerly await the killing and the maiming that will surely follow.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 11, 2005)

Kaji's in the rogue's gallery.


----------



## fujaiwei (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh ok, after reading through more of the thread and seeing the characters, I totally agree. I'll enjoy reading the game though. Have fun.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 11, 2005)

Fujaiwei:  There were a few people who did not have the Rokugan book, and did not seem to have difficulty in the game.  I won't turn a person away just because they don't have a book.  If you want to play, you are welcome to.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a few games that were recently dropped, so I'm up for a Rokugan campaign. Please let me know if there is room and I will get up a concept ASAP. I have the books needed. I think I will go for a samurai, but I'll look through the books and let you know once I get approval.

Edit: After glancing over the books, I think I'd really be pleased to play anything the game might need. If there is something you feel we should have, please let me know. 

Edit: Upon reflection, I think I will withdraw. I'm concerned about getting overburdened. I'll continue to keep an eye on the game. I would love to take an alternate spot, if possible.


----------



## Pyske (Mar 30, 2005)

Dark Nemesis:

I'm not quite sure what to do with the scene change you just handed me.  Goro doesn't really seems the talkative sort, and I had the impression from one of your earlier comments that you prefer the players not improvise NPC dialog or scenery.

Any suggestions, or should I just wait until Cho catches up?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 31, 2005)

Pyske:
You are right, I did not give you much to work with; sorry about that.  As far as waiting for Cho, I'll move the scene alone and hopefully, Isida will be back soon to join.  But I am going to wait til tomorrow to add to your post, as I am exhausted.  Long day today.  Again, sorry about that!

-DN


----------



## Pyske (Mar 31, 2005)

No worries; when I got home from work at 11pm last night, I wasn't exactly up to writing any responses either.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 31, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Pyske:
> You are right, I did not give you much to work with; sorry about that.  As far as waiting for Cho, I'll move the scene alone and hopefully, Isida will be back soon to join.  But I am going to wait til tomorrow to add to your post, as I am exhausted.  Long day today.  Again, sorry about that!
> 
> -DN




Actually, Isida is out until after April 10th. For further details look here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=124783


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 1, 2005)

Goodness!  Looks like she is out for awhile then.  Hopefully, she does well on her test.  In the mean time, the game must go on!   

In the mean time.... Not that I am trying to replace anybody, but I do want to add a few more players to the group.  Any takers?


----------



## Pyske (Apr 8, 2005)

How would you like to do dice rolling?  Zhiko intends to "misplace" something, using sleight of hand and bluff, to see how long it takes for Cho to notice.  She's trying to test his perceptiveness.

PS -- Just realized I don't have the sleight of hand / pick pockets skill, so I guess it will have to be just bluff.


----------



## gabrion (Apr 8, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Goodness! Looks like she is out for awhile then. Hopefully, she does well on her test. In the mean time, the game must go on!
> 
> In the mean time.... Not that I am trying to replace anybody, but I do want to add a few more players to the group. Any takers?




I run a Rokugan campaign in real life, so I would live to join your PbP and get to experience the game from the other side of the table.  If you are still looking for people I could put a character together, but I didn't find your char. generation rules.  Did I miss something?


----------



## Pyske (Apr 8, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> I run a Rokugan campaign in real life, so I would live to join your PbP and get to experience the game from the other side of the table.  If you are still looking for people I could put a character together, but I didn't find your char. generation rules.  Did I miss something?




Chargen rules are post #44 (here) and #45 (here).


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday May 16. Please autopilot Hyota until then. 

Tailspinner


----------



## Pyske (May 5, 2005)

Are we generally expecting a weekly update schedule?  Just wondering b/c I'm used to the faster-paced games on RPG.Net.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 12, 2005)

Sorry about the delay, folks!  RL got a bit hectic for awhile, but I am back!

As far as posting, Psyke, I am going to try to post to this game twice a week.


----------



## Li Shenron (May 17, 2005)

Hello Dark, sorry that I have been away all this time... just personal issues. I logged in to EnWorld only today after nearly two months. I just wanted to apologize for not telling you. I had another PbP going on, so I'll go and check how angry they're at me on that one...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 19, 2005)

Heya, Li.  Glad to have you back!  Are you back to posting on a regular schedule now?


----------



## Li Shenron (May 20, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Heya, Li.  Glad to have you back!  Are you back to posting on a regular schedule now?




Hello Dark. I am a bit afraid to say I'll be always regular, but the speed of this game was not difficult to follow, and I promise that I'll try my best. I need to get back on track however, and read what has happened during the last two months... if it's ok with you, can I start posting again next Monday (I don't have internet during the weekends)?


----------



## Li Shenron (May 23, 2005)

Dark, can I start posting something again...? I noticed that the story hasn't gone too far, we're still at the evening after the feast, so it shouldn't be difficult for me to catch up. Ai was at the dinner table last time, and in the meantime she might have just being quietly conversing with her relatives or some guest.

Please let me know what you think, and if you have any suggestion


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 23, 2005)

Sorry I was absent a week longer than anticipated. It will take a while for me to get caught backup with all of my PbP's. I should be caught up later this week.

Tailspinner


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

DN, are you recruiting?  If so that’s great if not could you remove the recruitment category from your first post?  (Just edit and pick the one you really should have.)

Edit: DN, I'm not singling you out, or at least not trying too, I’ll be dropping word with all the recruitment category games that don’t seem to be recruiting but the wife is off tonight so I probably shouldn’t have began this project today at work.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 25, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> DN, are you recruiting?  If so that’s great if not could you remove the recruitment category from your first post?  (Just edit and pick the one you really should have.)



 If you are recruiting I am interested


----------



## Li Shenron (May 25, 2005)

I take the liberty to post something new about Ai, if you prefer to remove her from the story, well just let me know and I'll cancel my post, ok?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 26, 2005)

Your post was fine, Li.  I'll reply to it either later on tonight, or tomorrow.  Again, welcome back!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

DN, you seemed to have missed my post... 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> DN, are you recruiting?  If so that’s great if not could you remove the recruitment category from your first post?  (Just edit and pick the one you really should have.)




Thanks,
BS
PbP Mod


----------



## Li Shenron (May 27, 2005)

Thank you Dark. By the way, I am going to be out of town (and not posting) until Wednesday morning... but I'll be back this time!


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 27, 2005)

Just when I was finally caught up... I'll be away from the boards until Tuesday June 7. Please autopilot Hyota until then. I will also be gone later in June.

Tailspinner


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday June 20, but there is a possibility that it could be until Monday June 27. Please autopilot Hyota until I return.

Tailspinner


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2005)

I will be away from the boards until the 30th of June, please npc Itarabi as needed.


----------

